# Подвывих атланта. Как вправить?



## Татьяна 12 (22 Фев 2012)

Уважаемые господа доктора! Помогите пожалуйста разрешить проблему: около года назад в апреле 2011 после неудачной стойки на голове (собака выдернула подушку на которой я пыталась стоять)), о о чем я довольно надолго забыла, через некоторое время, три- четыре дня, начала болеть голова, общий упадок, утром проснулась, словно приняла рекордную дозу алкоголя. Было ощущение, словно шею сжал кто-то и не отпускает. Оговорюсь, о неудачной стойке я не вспоминала, из- за ряда обычных причин: вышла из отпуска, навалилась работа и тут это странное недомогание. В первый же день после отпуска, где-то через 4 дня после случая, чуть не потеряла сознание во время обеденного перерыва. Так продолжалось три дня подряд. Я все списала на последнюю неделю поста, который я держала. Но странные ощущения в голове, дикая слабость и сжатость, онемение языка, губ, пальцев не покидали. Итак, пошла к врачу, от него с дикой тахикардией в неврологию. Там, внутривенно актовегин, магнегия и т.д. Сделали ренген шеи, обычный, остеохондроз. Вообщем, пока лежала все было неплохо, перед выпиской съездила домой, опять повторилось сжатие и невозможность быть в вертикальном состоянии. Через пять дней выписывают с синдромом вертебральной артерии на основе остеохондроза. Идите, говорят в зал спортом заниматься и лечите ВСД, меньше работайте. Дальше-хуже. Буквально, почти приползла к терапевту, тахикардия, давление скачет, в горле нож, наклоняю голову хоть чуть чуть-дышать не могу. Положили в терапию опять капать циробрализин, кавентон, глиатилин, через неделю понимаю, что хуже некуда, давление выше 90 на 60 не поднимается, а с головой все тоже или хуже. Пошла к мануальщику: мягкими тянущими движениями подтягивал голову, трогал точки на голове, сразу после сеанса становилось легче,  утром и до сеанса все тоже. Вообщем, в таком режиме прожила почти год: пробовала плавать, сейчас хожу в спорт зал на различные фитнес активности, два месяца назад отказалась от всех таблеток, которые мне прописывали, пью Кальций 3 д никомед и Афабазол. Иногда ноше воротник. Была еще больница в сентябре в Краснодаре в краевом центре, там я впервые вспомнила о стойке на голове, расказала врачам, меня подняли на смех. Но доплердиагностика сказала, что кровоток падает в области атланта. Все это Ваши нервы и нестабильность, прописали антидепрессанты. Если вы их пили знаете, какую жуть они вызывают. Был отпуск в Испании, я тоже надеялась, что там все пройдет, но несколько подпортила мужу отпуск паническими атаками, страхами и постоянной усталостью. Все время надо лечь. С декабря стала заниматься йогой, через месяц спортзал, но мне давала покоя боль в левой части затылка, утомляемость ненормальная, онемение левой части головы, боль там в височной области, онемение левого плеча. Хочу заметить!!! До апреля -я бывшая спортсменка, еще в марте приняла участие в чемпионате среди профессиональных инструкторов по г/лыжам, сама не являясь таковой ( там все без фанатизма, травм и тд, легкая прогулка)), веселый легкий человек, любящая вечеринки и друзей. И вот, мне твердят, что это возраст,  41 год, похлопывают по плечу и говорят пить антидепрессанты!!)) 
Сегодня нашла по рекомендации врача-рентгенолога, она подтвердила мою догадку подвывих атланта. Что делать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2012)

Для устранения подвывиха атланта Вам, Татьяна, необходимо обратиться к опытному врачу мануальной терапии. В Краснодарском крае такие специалисты есть. И прекратите пока заниматься йогой !


----------



## Татьяна 12 (22 Фев 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Для устранения подвывиха атланта Вам, Татьяна, необходимо обратиться к опытному врачу мануальной терапии. В Краснодарском крае такие специалисты есть. И прекратите пока заниматься йогой !


Если сможете посоветовать персонально кого-то буду Вашей должницей!! Уже, правда ездила к одному, что то трогал, больше говорил, советовать просто гулять. Про мою "навязчивую идею" про подвывих ответил, бред..((
Знаете, йога мне очень помогла-после дикого количества лекарств, наверное за всю жизнь столько не принимала, организм стал очень слабым, после занятий я себя чувствую хорошо. Ушли паники и страх могу пережить. Я боюсь бросать ее, поймите!! Не хочу возвращаться в мир страха и лекарств. Может просто какие-то асаны противопоказаны? Я не делаю стойку на голове!!! И на плечах тоже. Я знаю, нельзя.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (22 Фев 2012)

Писала, но часть сообщения куда-то ушла)) так вот: всевозможные мрт, кт, узи щитовидки и прочих органов не дали желаемого результата)) то есть, кроме протрузии с5-с7 по 2 мм ничего нет. Анализы крови и прочего-в космос! Все эти исследования я сделала по собственной инициативе.. Есть знаете врачей, в Москве, Питере или за границей, мне кажется, хорошо бы большие серьезные клиники, где опыт и знания, была бы очень признательна!)))  но мануальщикам я не верю больше...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2012)

Во многих санаториях ЧПК имеются врачи мануальной терапии. Да и в Краснодаре обязательно есть. Можете поинтересоваться у доктора Simos. Возможно,что он лично знаком с такими специалистами. Напишите ему в личку.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (22 Фев 2012)

Я живу в Сочи. Мануальщиков много, как и врачей в санаториях. Но после всей этой истории разве я могу доверять им?! Никто даже не пытался поставить диагноз: у вас нервы и все))) я почти поверила в это, если бы не объективные симптомы, которые к нервам отношения не имеют.. Нет, спасибо в нашем приморском раю искать специалистов не буду, здесь только дурачат туристов...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (23 Фев 2012)

Но, все же спасибо Вам!!!
И совсем не хотела Вас обидеть своим замечанием, что не верю мануальщакм. Знаю людей, которых поставили на ноги, но мне не повезло((


----------



## Simos (23 Фев 2012)

На основании чего был выставлен диагноз подвывих атланта, Ro-снимок зубовидного отростка через рот?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (23 Фев 2012)

Да, и с функциональной нагрузкой. Описание будет готово в пятницу, но первые выводы озвучили.


----------



## Simos (23 Фев 2012)

Снимки представьте


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Не знаю как выложить. Могу переслать в личку или если есть профиль в фейсбуке, туда. Как лучше?


----------



## Ольга . (24 Фев 2012)

Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Не знаю как выложить. ... Как лучше?


Зравствуйте, Таня! Лучше выложить снимки в своей теме. Эти ссылки помогут Вам это сделать:
МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме
Как размещать изображения в сообщениях


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, буду пробовать.


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2012)

> И совсем не хотела Вас обидеть своим замечанием, что не верю мануальщакм.


Да пустяк! Я, например не верю (по тем же самым причинам) строителям, автослесарям, сантехникам, электрикам, таксистам, гаишникам...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Да пустяк! Я, например не верю (по тем же самым причинам) строителям, автослесарям, сантехникам, электрикам, таксистам, гаишникам...


просто не хотела обидеть конкретного человека


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

мои снимки и описание


----------



## Simos (24 Фев 2012)

Пришлось покрутить головой----- без последствий.
Застарелый правосторонний ротационный подвывих атланта. Интересует состояние мышц шеи, спастика, кривошея, вынужденное положение головы? Вам необходимо обратиться к нейрохирургу. С учетом давности процесса одномоментное ручное вправление не поможет, большая вероятность рецидива. Необходимо постепенное вытяжение петлей Глиссона с грузом. Задача расслабить, вытянуть, вправить, зафиксировать. Иммобилизация воротником Шанца 2 мес для избежания рецидива


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Сейчас трудно сказать про мышцы - начала их восстанавливать только пару месяцев, как и говорила все пока с трудом.. Летом носила воротник 2 месяца снимая только на ночь, колола Дискурс в паре (не помню короткое название). Долгое время держится гипертонус слева, часто трудно глотать, пульсирует горло внутри.
Вынужденное положение? Что вы имеете в виду? Почти 2,5 года ездила на работу в корп автобусе, кладя голову налево на подушку, но все было нормально. Стало плохо после того падения, ничего кроме не было.


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2012)

> Пришлось покрутить головой----- без последствий.


Я тоже попытался встать на голову, но вовремя понял, что моя тушка такого насилия не выдержит..


> И вот, мне твердят, что это возраст, 41 год,


И я подтвержу - в таком возрасте ещё только по вечеринкам скакать.., особенно при весёлом, компанейском характере!



> Вам необходимо обратиться к нейрохирургу.


Это зачем!!??? Голову удалять????



> С учетом давности процесса одномоментное ручное вправление не поможет, большая вероятность рецидива


Действительно, 41 год - срок не маленький, но и при меньшей длителности процесса откручивать голову не стОит... 


> Необходимо постепенное вытяжение петлей Глиссона с грузом.


Лечение путём повешения? Гиря с верёвкой - существо бездумное, бездушное и безжалостное... А мне, например, девушку жалко..  



> Иммобилизация воротником Шанца 2 мес для избежания рецидива


Нуу.... Как говорится - на безрыбье...


> Задача расслабить, вытянуть, вправить, зафиксировать.


Вот оно!!!
Расслабить (по возможности до нормы) на уровне С0-С1-С2. Не трогать С2-С3-С4... Осторожно  с С5-С6-С7...  


> вытянуть, вправить


 ох, не люблю я такие выражения ... Напоминают они мне средневековые подземелья инквизиции, с аналогичным результатом...



> зафиксировать


 А мне её жалко!...
Чё предлагаю я - мягкотканевые методики мануальной терапии.. голова+руки=хорошее самочувствие у девушки! ..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

)))) спасибо, что повеселили)) что мне делать-то? Я ведь за год Такого наслушалась!! До холотропного дыхания чуть не дошла, чур меня!)) если честно, очень хочется выздороветь...


----------



## Simos (24 Фев 2012)

Татьяна 12 у Вас есть выбор или 2-3 дня вытяжка с последующим (Ro контролем), но в Сочи при этом голову откручивать не будут, но потерпеть придется, ( больше страдаете целый год)

Вытянуть,вправить-


> ох, не люблю я такие выражения ... Напоминают они мне средневековые подземелья инквизиции, с аналогичным результатом.


заменим словом тракция с грузом 5-6 кг.
Или к мануальным терапевтам


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Simos написал(а):


> Татьяна 12 у Вас есть выбор или 2-3 дня вытяжка с последующим (Ro контролем),но в Сочи при этом голову откручивать не будут,но потерпеть прийдется,( больше страдаете целый год)
> 
> Вытянуть,вправить-
> [ох, не люблю я такие выражения ... Напоминают они мне средневековые подземелья инквизиции, с аналогичным результатом.]
> ...


Задача!!! Страшно)) и то и другое.. А почему в Сочи?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Вы имеете в виду, что вся процедура может быть сделана в Сочи? Но где? У кого?


----------



## abelar (24 Фев 2012)

Первые четыре снимка - кверх ногами... Поосторожнее с йогой. Она может вызвать привыкание
-Фронтальный снимок не порадовал: на нем не видно атланта. Все видно. Даже астральное тело рентгенолога. А, С0-С1 не видно. Его верхние восьмерки загораживают. Бывает...
-Обращаться к хирургу за организацией нехирургического лечения чего-либо. - не логично.
-обращаться к неврологу для лечения травмы - не по адресу.
нужно:
заново провести диагностику и отделить симптомы, связанные с предполагаемо сублюксацией атланта и симптомы, связанные со смещением первого ребра.
Если это скаленус синдром, то невролог отправит к мануальному терапевту или,если имеет специализацию по мануальной терапии,.сделает сам.
Если, подвывих атланта все-таки есть, то невролог-мануальный терапевт справится с этим.
Если впрямую отвечать на вопрос темы: "*подвывих атланта. Как вправить?*",
Смотрим фильм как это делается доктором Х.Веллером


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Точно-вверх ногами.. Так старалась правильно сфотографировать на просвет, что даже не смотрела на ракурс)) Все меня извините!
Чтож, попробую открыть рот пошире и еще раз сфотать атлант. Не поняла про дифференцацию проблем: много непонятных терминов)) и что с моим ребром? Там тоже смещение?..
Видео.. Спасибо. А взрослых с наркозом вправляют?) я бы не смогла так расслабиться..


----------



## Simos (24 Фев 2012)

Анатомические особенности формирующейся костно-суставной системы и сухожильно-связочного аппарата растущего детского организма, и анатомические особенности этих же структур у взрослых разные. Каждому возрастному периоду свойственны свои биомеханические условия возникновения травматического ротационного вывиха.К особенностям травматических вывихов у детей следует отнести и то, что в связи с выраженной эластичностью сумочно-связочного аппарата в области суставов сопутствующие вывихам разрушения внутри- и околосуставных мягкотканных структур происходят в меньшей степени, чем у взрослых. По этой же причине у детей значительно чаще, чем у взрослых, наблюдаются неполные дислокации суставных поверхностей в виде подвывиха. Этому также способствует избыточная амплитуда движений в суставах за счет характерной эластичности и возрастной податливости сумочно-связочного аппарата. Да и прогноз в связи с этим при травматических вывихах у детей значительно благоприятнее, чем у взрослых.Поэтому манипуляции по вправлению вывиха атланта у детей и взрослых сравнивать нельзя. Если одномоментное ручное вправление вывиха у детей можно выполнить довольно легко, то у взрослых, да еще и пр застарелых травмах чаще проблематично, поэтому постепенная тракция за шейный отдел на петле Глиссона с грузом - один из основных методов лечения данной патологии


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Прочитала про скаленус синдром -его у меня не было на начальном этапе болезни, появился после нескольких сеансов у мануальщика. Говорила ему, что появилась странная тянущая боль по левой стороне шеи и к ключице и ниже, словно перекручена мышца. Ничего у Вас там нет, все напряжение справа. Вот был ответ.. Поэтому и боюсь.
Эта боль появляется иногда, пытаюсь снять ее апизатроном или мазью деклофенак, немного помогает. Недавно пошла к массажисту, делаю массаж спины, шею прошу не трогать, гипертонус стал не так ужасно беспокоить. Все делаю наугад, продолжаю, если легче. Если в Вашей практике такие случаи успешно излечивались, пожалуйста, скажите куда приехать!!!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Фев 2012)

Simos написал(а):


> Анатомические особенности формирующейся костно-суставной системы и сухожильно-связочного аппарата растущего детского организма, и анатомические особенности этих же структур у  взрослых разные. Каждому возрастному периоду свойственны свои биомеханические условия возникновения травматического ротационного вывиха.К особенностям травматических вывихов у детей следует отнести и то, что в связи с выраженной эластичностью сумочно-связочного аппарата в области суставов сопутствующие вывихам разрушения внутри- и околосуставных мягкотканных структур происходят в меньшей степени, чем у взрослых. По этой же причине у детей значительно чаще, чем у взрослых, наблюдаются неполные дислокации суставных поверхностей в виде подвывиха. Этому также способствует избыточная амплитуда движений в суставах за счет характерной эластичности и возрастной податливости сумочно-связочного аппарата. Да и прогноз в связи с этим при травматических вывихах у детей значительно благоприятнее, чем у взрослых.Поэтому манипуляции по вправлению вывиха атланта у детей и взрослых сравнивать нельзя. Если одномоментное ручное вправление вывиха у детей можно выполнить довольно легко, то у взрослых,да еще и пр застарелых травмах чаще проблематично, поэтому  постепенная тракция за шейный отдел на петле Глиссона с грузом -один из основных методов лечения данной патологии


Спасибо за подробный ответ. Скажите, можно ли считать, что если атлант встанет на место, то и вся пирамида восстановится? Нестабильность пройдет?


----------



## abelar (25 Фев 2012)

Здесь, скорее всего,  гипертензия мышц шейного отдела предшествовала травматическому смещению атланта.
Во взрослом возрасте для его подвывиха нужны значительные причины. Это может быть спортивная травма, не к месту и не ко времени проведенная манипуляция, массаж. исполненный с излишней интенсивностью и без учета диагноза... Появление тянущих болей в ШОП и плече могло просто по времени совпасть с МТ....
В работе с лестничной мышцей общим правилом является : сначала репозиция и фиксация первого (иногда второго) ребра, перерыв в неделю. а затем репозиция атланта и (или) 3-4 шейного позвонка.
Методов такого воздействия несколько. От жутковатых и требующих филигранной точности исполнения (как на видео), до т.н. мягких мануальных техник и ортопедических приемов, как указал Уважаемый доктор Simos.
В любом случае. после восстановления формы-функции. нельзя бросать начатое. Нужна реабилитационная терапия с применением физио, ЛФК, массажа.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (25 Фев 2012)

Спасибо. Итак, мои действия? Где это можно сделать? Я готова приехать куда угодно, главное, чтобы был результат.


----------



## Simos (25 Фев 2012)

В первую очередь следует повторить снимки зубовидного отростка,согласен с доктором  abelar  качество представленного снимка желает лучшего


----------



## Татьяна 12 (25 Фев 2012)

У меня и раньше были травмы, но задолго до начала болезни. Были две автом. аварии, последняя за шесть лет. Немного поболела шея, но прошло... За 1,5 года было серьезное падение на лыжах с трамплина на верхнюю часть спины. Долго словно нож был в спине. Беглый осмотр врача ничего не выявил. Обследования грудного отдела никогда не делала.
Если все это не имеет отношение к моей проблеме, ну и забудем!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2012)

Подвывих атланта и при этом практический ноль в подвижности в трех позвонках (С0-СI-CII), выстроеная компенсация этой неподвижности за счет среднего уровня шейного отдела, наличие аномалии, все это заставляет думать не о годовом сроке процесса.
Не думаю что удастся сделать вытяжение С0-СI, обязательно пойдет CII-III-IV и ниже.
Возможно при мануальной терапии и удастся почувствовать и вернуть какую-то остаточную подвижность в старом, заслуженном, блоке, но боюсь что это не очень возможно.
Поэтому хотелось бы, до принятия решения о форме воздействия, кроме лучшего сника 1 позвонка увидеть и ренгеновский и магнитный томограф этого места. По ним можно точнее говорить о сроках поражения.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин. Спасибо за ответ.



> "Поэтому хотелось бы, до принятия решения о форме воздействия, кроме лучшего сника 1 позвонка увидеть и ренгеновский и магнитный томограф этого места. По ним можно точнее говорить о сроках поражения".


Уточните, пожалуйста задачу: как я поняла мне необходимо повторить Ro снимок с0 и с1. Вы просите сделать сделать кроме этого что? МРТ и рентген этого же участка? Или что другое? Чем лучше я пойму что делать, тем правильнее Поставлю задачу в исследовании.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2012)

Рентгеновский снимок, рентгеновский томограф, магнитный томограф (МРТ)


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

Ясно! Спасибо


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

Есть МРТ от прошлого мая


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

еще одна


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2012)

Сделайте ещё исследование и попросите врача томографа внмательнее посмотреть С0-С1-С2 на предмет врожденного сращения.
По старому снимку таких признаков нет, но и не все срезы есть.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

Мне сказали, что это максимум, который можно получить... Уже узнавала, когда искала признаки травмы. Завтра сделаю рентген атланта.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

А что мы ищем?)) Я не врач, точно нет! Но ведь я всю жизнь жила с этими аномалиями и уже с изменениями, и не было никаких симптомов, которые вдруг навалились в один день, и не проходят ни на один день до сих пор! Не вижу причин, кроме травмы. Простите мою категоричность, но это на грани интуиции, которая меня редко подводит. Одна давняя история научила меня слушать свой организм. 
В любом случае, сделаю все необходимое чтобы найти правду, сделаю снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2012)

Все правильно. Вопрос в выборе лечения. При наличии сращения, вытяжение и мануальная терапия вряд ли возможно.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (26 Фев 2012)

Понятно, спасибо.


----------



## jackersanek (27 Фев 2012)

Татьяна не отчаивайтесь, даже в вашей ситуации есть выход, нужно только до конца обследовать вашу шею, приложить хорошие снимки, и самое важное выбрать правильную тактику лечения. Терпение и труд как говорится все перетрут. Возможно придется сменить город в котором вам смогут помочь, в Москве, Питере, Киеве есть хорошие специалисты, но их не просто найти. В любом случае желаю вам скорейшего выздоравления!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (27 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, друг! Что и пытаюсь сделать- найти специалиста!!
Меня вовсе не пугает другой город, скорее страшно продолжать ждать что-то в Сочи. Если бы сразу, год назад еще потрудились послать на обследование шеи, не отмахиваться, все было бы по-другому.
Москва, так Москва, Питер-хорошо! Мой второй родной город! Главное, что бы точно знать, что делать.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (28 Фев 2012)

Добрый день, форум!
Итак, МРТ атланта у нас не делают. То что есть у меня МРТ шеи, это максимум возможного. Завтра записалась на КТ.
Рентген атланта повтор- доктор, которая мне делала снимок в прошлую среду, отказалась сделать это еще раз. Во-первых, по ее мнению, доза слишком большая. Во-вторых, снимок отличный, там более чем все видно. Возможно и скорее всего теряю качество при съемке и передаче фото. Ниже выкладываю пересъемку с 12 мгпкс разрешением.
У меня вопрос, а нельзя все это сделать там, где возьмутся проблему устранить?)) Зачем полагаться на чужие снимки? Как я поняла, в мире это вообще не проблема, атлант вправляют на раз-два. Просто потом правильная реабилитация. У нас что этого нет?!))


----------



## Татьяна 12 (28 Фев 2012)

А что скажите о методе Atlasprofilax?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2012)

К сожалению мы только можем предпологать что проблема в этом.
Возможно вы всегда жили с этим, и причина где-то рядом.
Мировая практика:
-вариант ничего не делать
-вариант шейного корсета
-вариант вытяжения
-вариант мануальной терапии
-вариант остеопатии
-вариант медикаменты
-вариант лфк
- и наверное ещё с десяток вариантов, но чаще всего корсет, медикаменты, может вытяжение, а ещё чаще ничего.

Подождем КТ, может количество вариантов уменьшиться.


----------



## jackersanek (29 Фев 2012)

Если самочувствие боле менее нормальное, то можно попробовать с бассейна, но нужно плавать именно под водой брасом максимально распрямившись, за один сеанс такого плавания диски хорошо растянуться и отчасти возможно впоследствии что-нибудь да вправится.. Почему под водой, потому что шея там расслаблена и все тело также, и нет нагрузки на позвоночник, а когда вы на поверхности воды то за счет удержания равновесия создается небольшая но все же нагрузка, и держите голову над водой то шея также перенапрягается, потому подводный брасс на мой взгляд самое лучшее, на себе опробовал)

Но это как бы не является панацеей, но для улучшения самочувствия, улучшения кровотока в артериях, очень хороший способ


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

КТ ниже. Есть парадокс, в описании R снимка "подвывих ВПРАВО", а на КТ " ВЛЕВО". И еще. Вначале заболевания таких ужасных описаний, 2-3 стадия остеохондроза, обширный остеохондроз и еще с комментариями врачей, не было!.. Это значит, что выполняя все предписания врачей, отказавшись от поездок на работу за 80 км, плавая, не уставая, не поднимая тяжестей, ЛФК, то есть то, что я не делала до, я еще больше усугубила проблему??!! Мне в начале ставили 1-2 степень остеохондроза... Не понимаю...
Я сделала ВСЮ диагностику, которую могу сделать в Сочи.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Пожалуйста, пожскажите, где же есть центры, где можно приехав, пройти все-все!! и Врачи будут знать, что делать!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackersanek (29 Фев 2012)

Видимо где-то ошибка, сначала пишут что С2 влево на 1,5 а в заключении подвывих С1 и тоже влево..

я хоть и не специалист, но видно что позвонок смещен именно влево..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за ответ!)) не смешно, правда?(((


----------



## AIR (29 Фев 2012)

> *плавая, не уставая*, не поднимая тяжестей, *ЛФК*, то есть то, что я не делала до, я еще больше усугубила проблему??!!


Такое тоже бывает...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Спасибо. Что посоветуете делать дальше?))


----------



## AIR (29 Фев 2012)

Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, умеющему не только хорошо диагностировать руками, думать головой и также хорошо этими руками работать локально на уровне суставов головы, осторожно и пальцами.. Без всяких фокусов типа Димы Копперфилда - спокойно и осторожно..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Можетт быть подскажите к кому? Я не знаю у нас в городе таких.  Я задаю этот вопрос с самого начала!! К кому? Куда? Имя!!!!


----------



## AIR (29 Фев 2012)

Я дико извиняюсь! Я только себя знаю....


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Ок, спасибо! А можно о Вас больше узнать?))) все-таки мне надо принять одно из самых ответственных решений!!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К сожалению мы только можем предпологать что проблема в этом.
> Возможно вы всегда жили с этим, и причина где-то рядом.
> Мировая практика:
> -вариант ничего не делать
> ...


To: Доктор Ступин. Выложила КТ. Что скажите, Ваше мнение?)


----------



## AIR (29 Фев 2012)

> Ок, спасибо! А можно о Вас больше узнать?))) все-таки мне надо принять одно из самых ответственных решений!!


Думаю что из Сочи специально ради этого ехать в Москву Вам не стоит - вполне возможно сможете решить проблему и на месте.. Я не факир и за один приём вряд ли смогу всё исправить, обычно на это уходит от пяти до семи сеансов..с обычным интервалом в два дня между ними


----------



## Татьяна 12 (29 Фев 2012)

5 или 7 дней, 2 дня интервал. Итак 14 дней. Это Москва, не Бали! В Москве у меня сестра живет, есть где остановиться. То есть это я к тому, что для меня это не проблема...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2012)

Подвывих вправо. Смущает отсутствие налона зуба второго позвонка, что может быть признаком "несвежей травмы", это не обязательный признак, но в сочетании с атрозом, аномалией и "прилипшим" 1 позвонком, все же склоняюсь к тому, что травме больше 1 года.
Тем неменее анкилоза нет и если считать, что имеющиеся изменения являются причиной прооблемы, то возможно применение всех видов лечения, в т.ч. и мануальной терапии и вытяжения.
При применении двух последних стоит соблюдать осторожность и начинать с приемов мобилизации и небольших весов.
Вопрос о манипуляциях, только при неэффективности мобилизации.
Кстати, вариант работы доктора AIR, возможно наиболее вам подходящий.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Доктор спасибо. Можно подъитожить?) значит, с этими бедами я уже жила, без каких либо болезненных симптомов. Что же произошло со мной, что раз! И все симптомы вылезли и я не могу больше считать себя как и прежде здоровой? Вернув атлант на место, верну себе нормальное самочувствие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2012)

Применяю такое понятие-остаток функциональности в пораженном сегмента.
Т.е. проблема есть, но в ней есть остаток подвижности, и при допнагрузке и этои остаток изчез.
Теперь надо попробовать его вернуть обратно.
Ответить на вопрос вернется ли все по прежнему заранее невозможно, но скорее всего ДА!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

!!!!! Сегодня, когда услышала про остеоартроз просто уже впала в отчаяние... Ваши слова возвращают надежду)))
Хочу задать сложный вопрос- берутся ли наши врачи за лечение с гарантией? И стоит ли ехать в Германию или Испанию с этой проблемой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2012)

С гарантией того что приложат все возможные свои знания и усилия, ДА.
А что в Германи дают гарантию?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Все кого я знаю, кто лечился там, говорят, что они гарантируют результат, если знают проблему. Если это не запущенная онкология, конечно(((
Не сочтите меня за придиру, но мы за год потратили столько денег на как бы лечение депрессии ))) , что точно уже съездила бы к немцам. То есть все брали деньги вперед, но ведь ничего не делали по сути!!! Даже не диагностировали(((!! Поэтому я и задаю вопрос, а у нас можно оплатив лечение, знать что точно докапаются до сути? Или как "мой" мануальщик скжут: ну не знаю, всем помогает, а вам почему нет, не знаю!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Подвывих вправо

Увидев сегодня что сейчас повывих ВЛево, перезвонила им. Они перепроверили, клянуться что влево!!! Как такое может быть?!))


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Думаю что из Сочи специально ради этого ехать в Москву Вам не стоит - вполне возможно сможете решить проблему и на месте.. Я не факир и за один приём вряд ли смогу всё исправить, обычно на это уходит от пяти до семи сеансов..с обычным интервалом в два дня между ними


То есть мне остаться в Сочи, никуда не ехать. Само пройет?))


----------



## jackersanek (1 Мар 2012)

В Москву, за одно смените обстановку и расслабитесь, а реабилитация пройдет для вас незаметно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2012)

Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Подвывих вправо
> 
> Увидев сегодня что сейчас повывих ВЛево, перезвонила им. Они перепроверили, клянуться что влево!!! Как такое может быть?!))


Посмотрим что скажут наши врачи.


----------



## Simos (1 Мар 2012)

На ранее представленных снимках  буква обрезана или  л или п  не ясно по-этому и ошиблись, но по  КТ подвывих влево


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Спасибо. Но что же мне сейчас делать? Если честно жду от вас фразы:приезжайте, все исправим, будете здоровы!


----------



## Simos (1 Мар 2012)

В Сочи необходимо взять  направление на консультацию вертеролога  поликлиники ККБ


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Спасибо, думаю это не проблема. Можно ли созвониться с Вами? Моя почта ***





*moderator:* Убедительная просьба соблюдайть Правила форума. В частности: *Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение* ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (1 Мар 2012)

Уважаемые доктора!! Пока  решение не принято где и как лечиться, и в связи с тем что есть остеоартроз, могу ли я вас попросить посоветовать методы и средства от него:физиотерапия? Мази? Таблетки?
Кстати летом колола дискурс плюс дона, пила структум, 1 месяц.


----------



## AIR (2 Мар 2012)

Если проблема будет беспокоить и за пару недель в Сочи с лечением не определитесь, то наверное лучшим выходом будет, поездка в гости к сестре...
Однако:


> Если честно жду от вас фразы:приезжайте, все исправим, будете здоровы!


так сказать не смогли те, кто смотрел вас очно.... Неужто найдётся тот , кто скажет вам это только по снимкам,  вас даже и в глаза не видя?? Чегой то я в этом сумлеваюсь...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (2 Мар 2012)

Доктор Air: спасибо за ответ! Если честно, в связи с тем, что давно не принимала актовегин и прочие стимуляторы)))), не поняла иносказательной логической цепочки!!!)) но! Поняла к своей радости, что можно приехать в Москву.  Точно буду еще здесь, лишь съездив на консультацию в Краснодар к доктору Simos.  И затем приму решение.
Конечно, трудно поставить диагноз на расстоянии, я и не жду этого. Наоборот, я жду приглашения именно для прохождения диагностики и предложенного варианта лечения.


----------



## AIR (2 Мар 2012)

Да уж, Эзопу до меня далековато будет!..


----------



## abelar (3 Мар 2012)

Кликнул "нравится", но нужно продублировать....
Эзоп отдыхает!!!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

А что в Сочи предлагают травматологи и нейрохирурги


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Simos написал(а):


> В Сочи необходимо взять  направление на консультацию вертеролога  поликлиники ККБ


Упсссс! Пойду почитаю


----------



## abelar (3 Мар 2012)

Федор Петрович. Я ровно только-что с Сочами разговаривал...
Печальная картина...
То ли я катастрофически умнею, то ли - .....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Мое упс к определению подвывиха, а про Сочи, так я думаю травматологи и снимки не видели


----------



## abelar (3 Мар 2012)

. Я думаю, что видели, но даже не смотрели....


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что в Сочи предлагают травматологи и нейрохирурги


Вы думаете, я еще раз захочу тратить время на Сочи? Был год мытарств по врачам, один из которых известнейший нейрохирург в нашем городе, прописал просто носить воротник Шанца, попить хондрпопротекторы.  Я тратила на консультации от 1000 до 3000, чтобы послушать от них рекомендации меньше обращать внимание на симптомы. Да я бы с удовольствием! Когда их не было или они были незаметны за общей бодростью, мне плевать было на некоторые неудобства!
Извините, знаю о врачебном братстве, но здесь не буду как и говорила искать помощи! Смысл? У меня что деньги с неба падают?!!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Поняла по вашей переписке, что вы что-то знаете, но молчите!! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что необходимо делать дальше!
Устала от этой боли в горле, позвонки слрвно острые, горят. Все время под подбородком отечность что ли... Трудно сглатывать и сухость во рту, ужасссс. И стала болеть спина сверху, как нож между ребер. Хруст ненормальный, когда руки поднимаю. Купила всякие мази, прошу мне их втирать. Стало уже стыдно перед семьей за свое вечное недомогание..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> . Я думаю, что видели, но даже не смотрели....


Правильнее было бы в моей случае кликнуть " не нравится", но такой кнопки нет.  Потому что это правда - смотрят словно сквозь тебя..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Да и про уровень травмататологии про Сочи уже анектоды ходят...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Упсссс! Пойду почитаю


Перечитал. Подвывих влево. Доктор, спасибо. При подвывихе наклон в здоровую сторону.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Так у меня и боли все слева... А может пригодиться информация, что лет пять назад обнаружилось, что правая нога короче левой? Не ясно правда короче из-за тонуса или анатомии.. Но правый бок несколько перекашивает вниз. Иногда, при сильных нагрузках ( в прошлом..), происходило смещение очивидное, но после курса афлутопа с мильмагой, немного здравой йоги, все забывалось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Так об это и разговор, что все это у вас давно, а теперь достигло ситации, когда болит.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Ясно про давние проблемы, но жить-то они не мешали!) как бы больно не было в пояснице, могла с улыбкой заниматься делами, преодолевая. Не было оторванности головы от тела, проходило. А сейчас в голове нет ясности, позвонки горят, усталость и сердце скачет. Объясните, пожалуйста, как это может быть?.. Поймите-не жалуюсь и пестую болезнь, наоборот! Где чудо-метод, который меня вернет?


----------



## Luka3912 (3 Мар 2012)

Добрый день!
Доктор Ступин спасибо за ответ на мои вопросы.
Татьяна, я думаю, наши проблемы в том, что повело сильно тазовые кости. У меня перекошен точно еще с детства, но было незначительно (как говорят врачи только 5% населения имеют ровные ноги). После травмы 6 лет назад, перекос усилился, правая сторона ниже, чем левая (видно зрительно). Читала на других сайтах, что проблема в шее это отражение проблемы в поясничном отделе. Я тоже так считаю. Советы, которые дают там, это ставить таз на место. Много ходить, правильно спать. Йогу убрать, тяжелого не поднимать, если только в обе руки одинаковый вес, массаж только поглаживание и никого не подпускать к шее (имеют ввиду мануальных терапевтов). После травмы поясничного отдела я лечилась в ком. клинике на Савеловской. Отдала по тем временам большие деньги. Могу сказать одно, после лечения боли усилились, а потом резко через пару недель прошли, первое время было трудно ходить, ноги стали одной длины и голова год не болела.
Хочу сказать, стоит поднять тяжелое, оступиться неудачно или упасть и все вернется или станет хуже.
Татьяна, если интересно напишите мне в личку, расскажу что со мной делали, упражнения не очень сложные.
Я уже думаю, может стоить опять попробовать поделать.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Мар 2012)

Luka, привет! Я уже не раз слышала эти теории. Все может быть, все должно быть сбалансировано. Но я за этот год постараась выровнять свои тазовые кости, перекосов не было. Вся моя проблема состредоточена в шее, и боль и давление, першение, и перекос в голове. Ни на один день за весь год эти симптомы не проходили. 
Если Вам все исправили, почему сейчас не чувствуюте себя нормально?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

Внимательно перечитав заключения по доплеру и рентгеновские снимки, что то запаниковала по поводу вправления атланта с учетом моей полной аномалией Кемерли... Я так поняла, она - причина всех слез?(( можно ли ее устранить операбельно?
 И не опасно ли применять МТ при ее наличии? Любое прикосновение к затылку вызывает у меня "утекание" сознания.


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2012)

> Я так поняла, она - причина всех слез?(( можно ли ее устранить операбельно?


Ну, вот она, квинтэссенция.....   И диагноз и лечение в одной фразе...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

Знаете, после года такой жизни, уже согласишься и на это.. Объясните пожалуйста, есть другие варианты при моей аномалии? Статьи в интернете нагоняют такую жуть...
Во многих прочитала, что мт с большой осторожностью.. 
А если просто вопрос, риторический: не легче действительно устранить ее оперцией?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, вот она, квинтэссенция.....   И диагноз и лечение в одной фразе...


Я рада, что у Вас есть чувство юмора. Но знаете, что для Вас работа, для меня проблема. Я не привыкла так жить, быть обузой для мужа и сына. Я не хочу годами быть на этрм форуме, стать завсегдатаем.. Я задала вопрос, непрофессионально, конечно. Но жду ответа не смешного, а по сути... Я и так уже  год смеюсь... И не понимаю, когда люди от которых ждешь помощи отшучиваются.. Извините если резко, но пока от своей регистрации на форуме, кроме одного очень конкретного предложения приехать на диагностику, не получила ответов, как изменить эту ситуацию в лучшую сторону..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2012)

И не получите. Ни один думающий врач не напишет, что сделает.
В медицине можно попробовать сделать.
Аномалия Кимерли не причина, жили вы с ней и живите.
Тут скорее комплекс причин, и какая ведущая, можно и не определить.
Да, скорее всего во время травмы возможно нарушилось привычное взаимоотношение (может оно и было не лучшим, но удовлетворило вас) и возможно удастся его восстановить, возможно нет. Тогда придется все утрясать по новой, укладывать так, чтобы это удовлетворило вас.
Всегда вопрос -  как это сделать, и тут не будет односложного ответа.
Вот решение может быть в один момент, поправили и стало лучше, но учитывая сроки развития проблемы, такое едва ли.
Кстати отсюда и все чудеса, поправили и прошло, сразу чудо доктор. Правда еще хуже если доктор о себе станет думать, что он чудо доктор. Вот такой может предложить вам - я сделаю, а думающие могут только ответить - я попробую.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

Спасибо. И это мне понятно. Про чудо-метод - это мой ответ на шуточные методики общения. Как Вы понимаете, за год я несколько разочаровалась и устала от равнодушия, с которым сталкивалась. Даже принимая деньги врачи, если так можно назвать, не пытались найти ответ. То есть выполнить задачу до конца: устранить или попытаться устранить причину. Можно нацепить на меня воротник, с ним легче, можно выписать массу лекарств, но комплексно никто не предлагал вылечить! Даже тогда когда я попросила невролога, которому плачу между прочим не мало за консультацию! закатила глаза, когда я попросила направление на рентген атланта: это ваша навязчивая идея, лечите невроз! У меня невроз уже развился от хождения к таким врачам!(( Я как потерянный ребенок на вокзале, тычусь во все двери, каждый предлагает только свое. Никто еще не сказал, давайте найдем причину. Что трудно было врачам в Краснодаре, я лежала в неврологии 10 дней сделать снимки? Нет, им просто не было это интересно, есть возраст, старое мрт с остеохондрозом , достаточно. Антидепрессанты.
Если моя проблема достигла предела, что то защемило, заклинило или не знаю, так нужно же разными методиками, которыми владеют врачи взять и пробовать, результат же будет!
Если честно, я научилась впадать в отчаяние, раньше этого не было, но эта ситуация, когда тебя не слышат...
Доктор, вот Вам когда человек задает вопрос: Кто может вылечить? Ведь диагностика почти полная! Почему нет информации, кто может за это взяться?
Вот в моей профессии, продвижение старт-апа, реклама и pr, тоже нет гарантии, но если мне заказчик хочет доверять и говорит: возьмитесь, я возьмусь, даже если он продает гвозди. Есть известные методы, средства, опыт, персональные данные и тд. Я дам ему полную картину, а он пусть решает, три рубля потратить на рекламу и долго закручиваться или три сотни, свое качество, труд и тд.. Мы вместе с ним пройдем все трудности, но без этого никак, если я хочу сохранить репутацию. Но если сам заказчик не сдуется, я его проект сделаю известным. Тем или иным способом, за его деньги.
В чем же отличие здесь? Нет врачей разве, которые смогут использовать все средства? Или сейчас каждый по своей узкой специальности? Почему такая информация о полном комплексе встречается только за границей?! Они говорят, приезжайте, сначала диагностика, и затем выбор лечения, если надо оперативное. Но фраза звучит: мы поможем вам! И знаю помогают. Но у меня муж не олигарх, меня такие цены пока останавливают, поэтому еще надеюсь найти здесь такой же подход. Но пока...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

Если аномалия Кемерли все же мешает людям жить, ведь много таких, почему ее не устраняют? Ведь она в старшем возрасте дает такие ужасные симптомы!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (4 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И не получите. Ни один думающий врач не напишет, что сделает.
> В медицине можно попробовать сделать.


Не понимаю! Из-за моего перфекционизма, наверное! Есть проблема или комплекс проблем. Есть методики, средства, исполнители. Есть объект. Если применять по очереди разные методы и средства, почему врач не будет уверен в результате? Вернуть стабильность, убрать если нужно подвывих, узнать в какой степени Кемерли мешает, если надо убрать ее, лечить артроз? Пройти все все этапы, я же готова!!!! Ок, пардон за резкость, поеду в Краснодар еще раз, может на этот раз удачно..)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2012)

В Краснодар к доктору Simos, вполне хорошо!


----------



## AIR (6 Мар 2012)

> Почему такая информация о полном комплексе встречается только за границей?! Они говорят, приезжайте, сначала диагностика, и затем выбор лечения, если надо оперативное. Но фраза звучит: мы поможем вам! И знаю помогают.


У меня пациент прошлой весной размахивал подобными ,,информационными комплексами,, по лечению грыж лазером...Друзья его там же лечились..  Съездил в Германию, отдал 20 тыс. евро за лечение, не считая накладных расходов. В результате и грыжа и все симптомы на месте...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (6 Мар 2012)

Если так случилось, жаль, конечно. Но странно. Я не поклонник отдавать деньги на ветер и сверх того, что могу заработать, но честно, от своих друзей, директоров турфирм, слышала только хорошее про Германию. Нет, они не продвигют ее мне, наоборот, советуют искать пока здесь реабилитацию, может даже в Сочи ( чур меня). Сама захожу на сайты клиник и реаб центров в Европе: так там все в комплексе, и неврологи и нейрохирурги и мануала и массажисты, и все остальное, лфк ... У нас не знаю.. По опыту поняла, что мануал не советует идти к массажисту, массажист ругает мануала, невролог и тех и других!!(( где то есть точно все это вместе! Но где?..  Еще не разу не ездила в санаторий, но родители ездят регулярно, в последнее годы очень разочаровано.. Нет внимания, процедуры никто не делает. А как у нас здесь в Сочи делают я знаю!! Халтура высший пилотаж.


----------



## AIR (6 Мар 2012)

> По опыту поняла, что мануал не советует идти к массажисту, массажист ругает мануала, невролог и тех и других!!


Дык это елементарно! Мануал (врач, высшее образование, знания) не посоветует идти к массажисту (умение работать руками, в лучшем случае среднее медицинское образование, как максимум - минимум медицинских знаний). Почему массажист ругает мануала также понятно - у массажиста при минимуме знаний обычно максимум самоуверенности и самомнения.. Невролог обычно обладает хорошими знаниями теории (написанной правда, обычно другими людьми ), а с уменением работать руками, на пример диагностировать не говоря о лечении уже сложности.. Поэтому и впечатление, что в мануальные терапевты идут неврологи неудачники..



> где то есть точно все это вместе! Но где?..


Ну, в глубине души то Вы знаете, где! И я даже догадываюсь, куда вы поедете после Краснодара... Удачи!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (6 Мар 2012)

Чтобы не сложилось мнения, что ужасно хвалю то чего не знаю - мне хочется больше всего найти здесь, в России место, куда приедешь, и там все все специалисты дадут свои рекомендации, назначат курс, и я эти две или три недели буду восстанавливать утраченную прочность. День за днем, шаг за шагом. 
Уверена, что есть должно быть такое место. Просто не хочу мотаться от мануала к массажисту по городу, в многочасовых пробках, наверное смысл теряется?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (6 Мар 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Дык это елементарно! Мануал (врач, высшее образование, знания) не посоветует идти к массажисту (умение работать руками, в лучшем случае среднее медицинское образование, как максимум - минимум медицинских знаний). Почему массажист ругает мануала также понятно - у массажиста при минимуме знаний обычно максимум самоуверенности и самомнения.. Невролог обычно обладает хорошими знаниями теории (написанной правда, обычно другими людьми ), а с уменением работать руками, на пример диагностировать не говоря о лечении уже сложности.. Поэтому и впечатление, что в мануальные терапевты идут неврологи неудачники..
> 
> 
> Ну, в глубине души то Вы знаете, где! И я даже догадываюсь, куда вы поедете после Краснодара... Удачи!


Нет, доктор!!! В том то и проблема- не знаю... Не хочу, честно, влезать в долги ехать за бугор в неизвестность тоже. Привыкла там просто отдыхать. Хочу здесь пройти необходимые процедуры, столько сколько надо по времени и деньгам. А реабилитацию, да может на берегах заморских поискать..


----------



## Денис AtlasPROfilax (10 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Сочувствую вам, знаю по себе что это такое. Вам можно помочь, вправив позвонок с1 на место по методу AtlasPROfilax в Ростове-на-Дону (25марта2012г. приезжает на двадня врач работающий по данному методу). Позвоните мне по тел.: 8  - *******, Денис Константинович (Ростов-на-Дону) я вас запишу к нему.


*moderator:* Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума. В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

Спасибо! Я связывалась с Питером, мне сказали, что они перенесли приезд?


----------



## Simos (10 Мар 2012)

Что предлагают в Питере.? Обсудите вопрос показаний и возможности  применения препарата  ботулинотоксина диспорт


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

Впервую очередь собираюсь к Вам на консультацию, планирую быть в середине недели, посмотрите пожалуйста личную почту! В Питере по методу Аtlasprofilax проводят процедуру.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

Про этот препарат читала недавно, что действительно в некоторых случаях, не только в эстетической медицине он может снять мышечный спазм, но ведь это лишь снятие симптомов!! Опять лишь по верхам- я хочу устранить причину! В Питере по швейцарской методике по вышеуказанному методу предлагают поставить с помощью вибрационного аппарата вернуть на место атлант. И чтотв дальнейшем дегенеративные изменения остановятся, вернется стабильность (очень модное нынче слово!!)
Кто-нибудь изучал эту методику? Ведь обычно все новое сеачала принимается в штыки.


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2012)

> Согласно Рене-Клаудиусу Шумперли, его метод направлен на расслабление коротких мышц шеи с помощью специального массажа. За счёт этого Атлант получает возможность вернуться в естественное положение.Метод применяется однократно, и обеспечивает правильное положение Атланта в дальнейшем.Реакции могут быть разными, от усталости и напряжения в шее, спине и пояснице, и до проявления ранее перенесённых но не полностью вылеченных болезней, которые могут вновь проявляться на какое-то время, часто в видоизмененной форме. Поэтому нужно следить за своим телом, обращая внимание на изменение в его состоянии, и поддерживать процесс самоисцеления регулярным массажем спины и шеи, а также оздоровительными процедурами (такими, как физкультура, водные процедуры, баня и т.д.). Метод АтласПРОфилакс® не заменяет медицинское лечение или диагностику. Метод АтласПРОфилакс® не является методом медицинского лечения или диагностики. Он не предназначен для лечения болезней или их симптомов.Благодаря стабильному и правильному положению Атланта создаются условия для хорошей осанки, здоровья и дальнейшего физического, умственного и духовного развития. Процедура стоит 12 000 руб для взрослых и 9 000 руб для детей. Цена не зависит от города.


Почитал, весьма занятно! Интересно утверждение, что фактически у каждого жителя земли имеется смещение атланта, как только ещё человечество не выродилось!...Ведь при этом сильно страдает физическое, умственное и духовное развитие... Но всё не так ужасно - за одну процедуру вам особым образом расслабят мышцы, вправят атлант и вот она, желанная духовность!..  Правда, эта процедура ни в коем случае не лечебная, то есть никакая!.. Соответственно и претензии по её результатам не предъявишь - на нет и суда нет.... За не совсем понятную процедуру без какой либо ответственности 12 тыс. рубчиков - мелко не плаваем, куда там остеопатам с кинезиотерапевтами,  Остап Бендер от зависти поперхнулся бы...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

У меня такое же недоверие, но после хождений по мукам ( ой то есть по врачам) начинаешь задумываться: может действительно есть методы, которые позволяют давно избавиться от болей?
Не знаю как там у всех жителей Земли, но у меня то подтвержденный подвывих! И чем не метод?  Задаю вопрос без подвохаочу разобраться!  Почему его нельзя устранить таким методом затем пройти реабилитацию?
Кстати не нашла в интернете разгневанных пациентов, недовольных лечением.


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2012)

> Кстати не нашла в интернете разгневанных пациентов, недовольных лечением.


А их и не будет, так как сами же авторы лечением это не считают!


> Почему его нельзя устранить таким методом затем пройти реабилитацию?


Потому что у вас действительно имеется проблема, а этот метод для всех жителей земли, у которых вроде и есть подвывих, а вроде и как бы не очень...... Сначала за 12 ,,штук,, как бы что то сделают, а затем порекомендуют ,,реабилитацию,, :


> Поэтому нужно следить за своим телом, обращая внимание на изменение в его состоянии, и поддерживать процесс самоисцеления регулярным массажем спины и шеи, а также оздоровительными процедурами (такими, как физкультура, водные процедуры, баня и т.д.).


которая в данном случае именно лечением и является... 


> Не знаю как там у всех жителей Земли, но у меня то подтвержденный подвывих!


То то и оно! Этот метод для зарабатывания денег (и очень немаленьких) на практически здоровых людях, а вы (к сожалению) к их числу не относитесь...



> может действительно есть методы, которые позволяют давно избавиться от болей?


Есть конечно, я уже писал об этом - системная и серьёзная работа курсом, а не детские сказки и рекламные ролики о фокусах в стиле Димы Копперфилда...


----------



## jackersanek (10 Мар 2012)

реалии нашей жизни таковы что самым безнадежным больным чтобы вылечиться достаточно дать подзатыльник, а другим боле здоровым наоборот приходится лечиться и лечиться, все зависит от человека, потому и действительно этот метод не может дать 100 процентной гарантии, потому что везде важен "индвидуальный подход" к пациенту.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2012)

В любом случае надо пробовать воздействовать.
Поверьте, большинству пациентов мануальная терапия помогает, а в ваше случае, без неё не обойтись.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

Доктор AIR: мне важно только чтобы был результат! А где мне его достичь, тут я как человек попавший в трудную ситуацию, теряюсь.. Если Ваш метод даст хотя бы 50% положительного результата, и Вы уверены в этом, скажите! Приеду через неделю же! Уберем вывих?))
Начала ходить к женщине, мануальщице, снимает гипертонус. Ничего резкого не делает, плечавой пояс, болючий ужасно, подтягивает голову в стороны и вверх. Пока не знаю что сказать: после сеансов румянец, которого не было год и голова несколько гудит. По утру ощущения в голове были словно она, голова то есть, как шар.


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2012)

Уважаемая Татьяна! Вероятно мы с Вами друг друга недопонимаем...  Мой принцип - не обещать златые горы, не делать пустых обещаний,не завлекать к себе пациентов, а работать максимально серьёзно, ответственно и качественно (несмотря на ,,шутливую,, форму общения)... Вы же заранее пытаетесь поставить меня в психологическую зависимость, почувствовать себя обязанным, ответственным  за результат перед пациентом, которого и в глаза не видел...  Я как то привык, что именно  ко мне просятся на приём и без каких бы ни было предварительных условий и требований гарантии..


> Если Ваш метод даст хотя бы 50% положительного результата, и Вы уверены в этом, скажите! Приеду через неделю же! Уберем вывих?))


 Я сочувствую Вам , но я то заранее в чём виноват, почему я должен уговаривать и оправдываться? Я то чего кроме нерв и обязательств получаю? Я всем пациентам говорю: если есть малейшие сомнения, лучше не приходи, иначе мы оба с тобой будем недовольны..
P.S. Решите для себя - надо Вам это или нет. Решили лечиться твёрдо  - приезжайте, будем смотреть и заниматься... Не уверены - лучше забыть про меня и искать другие пути решения... Удачи!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (10 Мар 2012)

Доктор AIR: Вы точно не виноваты в моих болячках, и в моей неуверенности доверить их лечение тоже. Наверное, в связи с тем, что эта проблема несмотря на ее годичность, для меня все таки загадка: как же так, несмотря на все лечение НИЧЕГО не помогло, а люди, которым я доверяла, поверьте, тогда очень искренне, просто идут дальше.. Вот я, получив более и менее полную картину диагностики, все равно нуждаюсь в том, чтобы опять довериться!! И хочу чтобы кто то сказал: ерунда вопрос, решим!.. И гарантий хочется тоже.. Потому что каждая надежда, которая не подтверждается.. Увы не вносит положительный настрой.. Я задаю вопросы, чтобы получить как можно подробнее ответы, не для того чтобы Вас обидеть ( если это сделала, прошу прощения), чтобы осветить себе дорогу -туда ли я иду? Извините, я тоже серьезный человек!) только если раньше, безоглядно падала в любые руки, которые изучив одно мрт, давали уже список рекомендаций ( откуда мне известно тогда было, что этого не достаточно?), сейчас я изучаю. Без психологических аттак! Есть люди, которые всегда немного болели, им привычнее наверное, эта ситуация, ходить по разным врачам, я в растеренности от этого. Просто не знаю по каким критериям искать! 
В любом случае, спасибо, что тратите время на переписку! Скоро я определюсь: то что мне это НАДО это точно.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (14 Мар 2012)

Такие забавные новости!! Прожила 17 лет в Сочи и не знала, что в Лазаревском, то есть в Сочи, есть два центра, которые занимаются спиной))). Один - институт по лечению позвоночника, можно в Нете посмотреть как и чем там лечат , и клиника русской хиропрактики доктора Колягина. В первом месте была на консультации, очень внятно все и предлагают на 10 дней курс и мануальной, лфк, всяких процедур. Говорят что проблема понятна, запущена, но все решаемо. Во второй не была, но много отзывов в сми. В полном замешательстве!! Нет ли у Вас, уважаемые, советов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2012)

Решение принимать вам на месте.
Для принятия решения надо побывать там и там и там где у вас возникнет большее доверие, там и лечиться.
Все очень относительно, за две недели две пациентки с подобным вашему.
В одном случае все очень хорошо, уже и домой отправили, а во втором выраженная вегетативная реакция с усилением в первые дни головных болей и хруста при движении, пока боремся.
Тут все очень относительно и постепенно, поэтому важно ваше доверие врачу.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (14 Мар 2012)

Спасибо!!! Попробую завтра узнать больше о клинике хиромантии. Две недели -не решение вообще, а остаться там, рядом с центром, не уезжать домой, на другой конец города, 3 часа по серпантину. Снять квартиру или гостиницу на свое усмотрение. В этом они правы-одна дорога может загубить эффект. То есть что они говорят -две недели там, каждый день процедуры, потом работа над собой! И приезжать показываться. Вот так как-то. У них нет своей гостиницы, поэтому выгоды ни какой. Сама ищу. А у хиромантов свой отель... Вот и думай бедному больному!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2012)

Если хироманты , то не ездите.
Если хиропракты, то с осторожностью.
С жильем, это все как-то очень сложно, в крайнем случае воротник и домой.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (14 Мар 2012)

Я на самом деле сама хотела остаться: у нас же нет метро, вот сегодня с 11 до 20 провели в машине ради получасовой консультации.. Да и никогда не была в санатории, может нужно хотя бы попробовать! Спасибо Вам за ответ, буду слушать сердце!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (14 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В одном случае все очень хорошо, уже и домой отправили, а во втором выраженная вегетативная реакция с усилением в первые дни головных болей и хруста при движении, пока боремся.


Вопрос из разряда по существу: раньше не замечала, чтобы сильно хрустели суставы, но после пяти сеансов массажа на вернюю часть спины, чтобы снять гипертонус этот ужасный, вдруг поняла, что стала все время слышать позвонки, или как рука отводится. Это все-таки хорошо или плохо, хруст? Всегда считала, что не очень гуд?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2012)

Это никак, в вашем случае. Оно бы послушать от чего хрустит, возможно даже хорошо!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (16 Мар 2012)

Спасибо! Буду пытаться разобраться от чего!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2012)

Так хрустит в шее или в районе лоптки?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (16 Мар 2012)

Стало хрустеть и болеть в верхней части спины, лопатка тоже хрустит. Во второй половине дня выть хочется от боли... Надевая аппликатор кузнецова вдоль всей спины, длиной лентой, так прислоняюсь к спинке дивана, отпускает. Но это если я дома.. Это все после массажа, словно разбередили что то. Но зато перестало подпрыгивать сердце, когда массировали щелчками позвонки вставали на место что ли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2012)

Почитайте про лопаточный бурсит


----------



## Татьяна 12 (16 Мар 2012)

О, спасибо! Может это от того, держится некоторое воспаление от слишком усердного разминания? Массажистка старалась!.. Мышцы стали мягче, но вот это все появилось..


----------



## jackersanek (16 Мар 2012)

в случае с шеей, сильное разминание наоборот может принести сильный вред, тут нужен подход который наоборот легко снимет напряжение мыщц и расслабит полностью шею, ведь даже от легкого массажа шейно-воротниковой зоны, у некоторых людей все симптомы увеличиваются и ухудшаются в разы


----------



## Татьяна 12 (16 Мар 2012)

Вот уже неделю прекратила опыты.. Такое было обострение!  Несмотря на то, что напряжение стало меньше. Как у Вас?


----------



## елка10 (24 Мар 2012)

Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Вот уже неделю прекратила опыты.. Такое было обострение! Несмотря на то, что напряжение стало меньше. Как у Вас?


Здравствуйте. У меня та же проблема. Пошла сделать простой массаж у мануального терапевта, а потом еще к одному, потом оказался подвывих атланта. В этом состоянии 5 месяцев. Симптомы почти такие же. Особенно, психо-эмоциональное состояние. Я пока в отпуске, все больше лежу, но о работе думаю со страхом. Прошла сейчас физиолечение (парафин, электрофорез, дарсенваль) вроде легче если головой в стороны не вертеть. Очень хорошо дарсенваль помогает (у меня при обострении голову и лицо стягивает). Хоть домой такой покупай. Чтобы не думать об этом и не усугублять, пью успокоительные, какие выписывают. Хотела узнать, сходили ли вы к хиропрактикам в Лазаревском.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Мар 2012)

Елка10. К хиропрактикам не пошла - много агрессивной рекламы, особенно еще в комсомольской правде)) - не могу поверить что это что-то стоящее. Поехала в то же Лазаревское, но в центр по восстановлению позвоночника. Из методов - лфк, массаж (нечто между классическим и мануальным, очень мягкий и релаксирующий), мануальная терапия. И всякие общеукрепляющие методы-магнитотерапия, ванны. Сегодня пятый день из курса 10 дней. Не хочу раньше времени что-то говорить, но что стало однозначно лучше, факт. Потом напишу, как закончу.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (24 Мар 2012)

Про успокоительные забыла! Совершенно ровное состояние.


----------



## Andrey1977 (6 Мар 2013)

Если подвывих диагностирован как застарелый, то скорее всего это уже на всегда. Из личного опыта мог бы посоветовать ни в коем случае не делать  иглоукалывание. Надо плавать, заниматься лфк(фитнесс, йога), и время от времени посещать грамотного остеопата.


----------



## Maikl1986 (31 Мар 2013)

У меня была родовая трама(пуповина обвилась вокруг шеи)
С детства был дискомфорт в шее и наклон в левую сторону.Сейчас когда смотрю старые фотки земечаю
Потом ещё боксом занимался и травмы небольшие были
Перед армией начались постоянные боли,которыеуже было трудно не замечать
На рентгенах-артроз нижних шейных позвонков+остеохондроз+2 мм протрузия С5 вроде как помню
Мануалка давала облегчение на пару дней,как иглы и Физио
В 2012 в институте Вредена оставил 60 т.р.Через неделю дискомфорт вернулся.
Усталость БЫЛА и раздражительность.Особенно после работы.
Спортом я уже не мог заниматься-после него у меня болел весь позвоночник.
Когда люди видели как я постоянно кручу башкой-у них как я думаю возникали сомнения по поводу моей вменяемости.
Это очень сказывалось на настроении и мироощущении.Постоянное чувство что что-то не так стоит в шее
Прорывом оказался как раз метод Atlasprofilax
Просто скажу что изменилось:пришло состояние гармонии(понимаю звучит обще,но мне пофиг-точнее не скажешь),расслабленней стал,сконцентрированнее,изменилась походка,прошёл дискомфорт в тазу и шее.Точнее не сразу прошёл.У меня 3 месяца с процедуры прошло.В первые три дня реально плыл млментами(как будто кислород пустили в голову).Не забуду это ощущении радости и здоровья.Оно было очень контрастным.Ощущение что подраскрутился позвоночник,изменилась осанка.Просто убралось внимание с тела когда стою или сижу.
Я сам человек мнительный и недоверчивый.Когда я к ним пришёл у меня не было не снимков,не КТ.Я просто идентифицировал себя по тем ощущениям,которые описываюся при подвывихе атланта.Я уже был готов соглашаться на всё что угодно чтобы помогло.Короче не смотрю на то что я имел 1000 сомнений,гонов и предвзятости.Именно эта процедура мне очень помогла.Не хочу обнадёживать.Но эта процедура+гимнастика которую мне там дали(всего простых упражения) позволили мне улучшить качество своей жизни.
Я у них в группе пишу отзывы-мне друзья уже говорят что я у них на откате)А мне похер.Я просто благодарен
Добавлено: Mar 30, 2013 9:19 PM
Кт делал только после процедуры.Атлант-аксиальный сустав в правильном соотношении.
Я тщательно прислушивался ко всем ощущениям-особенно в течении превого месяца.Реально круто.
У каждого индивидуально.Ведь есть ряд аномалий краниовертебральной зоны(даж такие слова узнал)))
которые просто не дают атланту стать в естественное положение.Таким наверно не помогает.
У меня этих аномалий нет.Короче всё хорош)))
Мне помогло и точка)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2013)

Вот и хорошо, вы нашли свой метод.


----------



## AIR (31 Мар 2013)

> Кт делал только после процедуры.Атлант-аксиальный сустав в правильном соотношении.


А был ли мальчик? Если до лечения подвывих атланта рентгенологически не был подтверждён, то и говорить о том, что он был на самом деле не стоит.... А вот при наличии обычного умеренного мышечно-тонического синдрома на шейном уровне данный метод вполне может помочь, правда однакож также не всем..


> Мне помогло и точка)


Ну и чудненько!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (3 Апр 2013)

Я тоже прошла эту процедуру, когда они приезжали в Сочи. Просто поняла, что не могу не пройти - буду желеть, что не воспользовалась шансом. Метод довольно своеобразный!.. У меня была дикая боль. И потом держалась неделю. Потом начался психоз, настоящий, не придуманный! Ломало и крутило все суставы, в глазах плыло, появился страх. Дошла тгда до дна... Муж спас- сказал, не смей думать о худшем, надо жить и бороться, но не с помощью врачей! Хватит! Купила беговую дорожку, специальные кроссовки с протектором для марафона, стала понемногу бегать. Тратить энергию! Чтобы получать! Потом бегала и утром и вечером. До получаса. Добавила упражнения с палкой. Вобщем, скажу так - надо работать, никто не спасет, пока сам не начнешь!! Врачи могут помочь, если ситуация критическая, но мы сами должны бороться. 
Я, кстати, через месяц есздила в Питер на проверку. Врач признал, что чуда не произошло, атлант все равно смещен. 
И сейчас интгда чувствую боль в затылке и неравномерность в мышцах спины. Гимнастика, рекомендованная Атласпрофилаксом очень неплохая- ничего нового, из Пяти тибетцев. Главное, в ее постоянствк!
А когда полгода назад мне пришлось пережить сильнейший стресс, знаете, я и думать забыла про болезни..! Все взаимосвязано - мне понравилась мысль доктора Ступина, что есть предел прочности. Но эту прочность также можно укрепить - не лениться!


----------



## dr.solomiichuk (14 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Прочитал про ваши страдания... Рад,что Вам стало получше! У меня такая же симптоматика... Хотелось бы поподробнее узнать о методике atlasprofilax... Что с Вами там делали? Как выглядит аппарат? Принцип? Если не трудно, напишите..!
Заранее благодарю за ответ!
С уважением, Дмитрий)


----------



## Татьяна 12 (16 Июн 2013)

Здрав твуйте! Об этой методике много написано. В чем принцип мне так и осталось не понятным - потому что под действием вибромассажера расслаблаются глубокие мышцы, принимают истинное положение, назначенное им природой, но как же они закрепляются в этой новой для себя ситуации? Ведь мышечный корсет формировался годами, в один час его не изменишь... В этом вопрос и не доверие.  Свою ситуацию я этим не изменила, мне стало хуже и значительно после процедуры. Дело улучшения - дело рук самого человека. Труд над собой. Физический и духовный. Привести в порядок и тело, и разум, и душу. Тогда не будет всд и прочих мнимых болезней.


----------



## dr.solomiichuk (20 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Спасибо что потратили Свое время на меня! 
Хочу еще спросить! То, что после процедуры, стало хуже - я понял! Как дело с атлантом? На месте..? Рентген делали..? Кроме вибромассажа прямых коротких мышц головы, Вам что-то еще делали? Руками, пальцами..?

Буду признательным, если ответите!
С уважением, Дмитрий)


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (4 Авг 2013)

Татьяна, здравствуйте!

Удивительно, сколько мук вы пережили и продолжаете слушать всякие советы "специалистов" со всех сторон и упорно следовать им. Дело дошло уже до того, что Вы потеряли вообще веру в чувствительные и талантливые руки истинного специалиста своего дела (коих конечно же сейчас очень немного).

Мануальные терапевты плохо работают с проблематикой подвывихов Атланта. Мануальщиков, которые это умеют делать реально на высоком уровне единицы в стране, потому что работа с шеей это искусство, познаваемое при соответствующем таланте и более 10 лет практики, а не обычное ремесло. Работа с шеей требует крайне сенсетивных рук. отстутсвия резких движений и желания по-быстрее все сделать "как правильно".

Дело в том, что шея, является областью крайне тонкого взаимодействия между сочленениями, связками, психосоматическими шаблонами поддерживающего мышечного корсета и лезть в эту замкнутую в себе экосистему извне человеку не владеющему искусстно своим делом, крайне опасно. Всякие простые и резкие манипуляции могут привести, как к хорошим результатам, так и с такой же веростяностью к еще большим проблемам, чем были у пациента до обращения к терапевту.

Важно еще учесть, что резкие манипуляции с шеей часто дают лишь временные результаты, потому что шаблоны и тонус связок, поддерживающих сочленения позвоночника не меняются быстро. Их дистрофия или перенапраяжение часто связаны с психосоматическими и другими проблеамами.

Важно учитывать тот факт, кто многие подвывихи имеют сложную и многолетнюю этимологию (происхождение) и являются результатом дизбалансов в соверешнно отличных от шеи частях тела. Часто шея это лишь компенсация проблем в других частях биомеханики тела.

*В этой связи единственный тип специалистов, которые сегодня учитывают весь комплекс, влияющих на Вашу проблему причин, это высокопрофессиональные, хорошо обученные (в т.ч. за границей) остеопаты.*

Искуссный остеопат совершенно точно продиагностирует Вашу проблему, и постепенно, не спеша, поможет Вам шаг за шагом решить ее на уровне причин. И, кстати говоря, многие остеопаты сегодня, достаточно часто и сильно заостряют работу именно с подвывихами атланта, так как это встречается нередко и совершенно плохо диагностируется рядовой классической медициной.

1. Ищите искуссного остеопата. Их больше всего в Санкт-Петербурге, но и в Москве есть хорошие. Пройдите у них начальный курс до хорошего результата. Если не пойдет у одного вдруг, то не бойтесь идти к другому. Кто ищет, тот находит.

2. Помните, что остеопаты работают мягко и больше с мышцами, органами и т.п. Они стараются всеми способами избегать резких манипуляций над телом, что и есть огромное преимущество над обычной и часто травмирующей мануальной терапией.

2. Когда будет результат, то уже затем добавляйте к этому упражнения и другие подкрепляющие результаты техники, прокосультировавшись с тем остеопатом, который даст Вам результат.

P.S. Вероятность того, что Вы исправите проблему самостоятельно достаточно невысока. Но даже если Вы ее исправите сами, то с помощью искуссного остеопата Вам удастся очень сильно сократить время и усилия для достижения поставленной цели и выского качества Вашей жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2013)

И есть данные где проведено сравнение мануальной терапии и остеопатии, или это просто ваше мнение?


----------



## Татьяна 12 (5 Авг 2013)

Спасибо всем за отклики и советы. Конечно, справиться с подобной проблемой в одиночку трудно. Тем более, что разобщенность медицины, специалистов чудовищна! Каждый тянет одеяло на себя.... Это прекрасно, что в япитере есть остеопаты, рада за свой город. Мне что от этого?! Сейчас я понимаю, что помощь надо искать рядом- пока от Питера до Сочи доедешь все вернется. Или туда жить переезжать?)).. Пока не знаю есть в Сочи специалисты. Те с кем сталкивала жизнь не впечатлили. И все же самодисцмплина, физические нагрузки, правильная жизнь - лучшие помощники. 
Еще раз спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (5 Авг 2013)

Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Спасибо всем за отклики и советы. Конечно, справиться с подобной проблемой в одиночку трудно.


 
А кто говорил, что справляться Вам нужно в одиночку? Наоборот больше общайтесь с людьми, у которых были подобные проблемы и они их решили, изучайте больше себя, ищите эффективные методы, чтобы в конце концов найти лучшее решение своей проблемы. Кто тотально ищет, тот всегда находит. Нерешимых проблем не существует, существуют недостаточно решительные люди.

С другой стороны не стоит перебирать все подряд и пробовать "а может это поможет?". Это называется метод "научного" тыка и в самооздоровлении он часто приводит к усугублению проблем. Важно очень хорошо понять свою проблему, исследовать ее глубоко, понять истинную причину (что там конкретно не так) и уже затем подобрать самый оптимальный и безопасный метод решения этой проблемы.



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Тем более, что разобщенность медицины, специалистов чудовищна! Каждый тянет одеяло на себя....


 
Наше тело это биомашина. Так вот, машину нам дали, а вот инструкцию по эксплатации забыли приложить и не научили с дества, как ей грамотно пользоваться  Поэтому любая болезнь это результат неверной эксплуатации машины.

Таким образом, чтобы решить проблему в машине, со своей биомашиной важно самому хорошо разобраться (как устроена, что можно, что нельзя, как искать причины сбоев, как решать, к кому обращаться, а к кому не стоит)

Если Вы сами не разбираетесь в своей биомашине, то вероятность того, что наткнетесь на криворукого дилетанта доктора и позволите ему собой безграмотно манипулировать - крайне высокая.

Большая часть докторов набиты стандартными программами и шаблонами, которые борятся со следствиями и почти никогда не работают на уровне причины. Их не учат подходить к каждой проблеме сугубо индивидуально и копать до причины. Их не учат исцелять людей, а обучают тому, как немного облегчить страдания.



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Это прекрасно, что в япитере есть остеопаты, рада за свой город. Мне что от этого?! Сейчас я понимаю, что помощь надо искать рядом


 
В самом начале этой дискуссии Вы совершенно иначе говорили о поездке в Москву и Питер, рассказывали, что у Вас там есть родственники, есть где остановиться и что Вы готовы. Было столько энтузиазма.... Куда делся он? И кто Вам сказал, что специалиста нужно искать рядом? Наоборот! К хорошим врачам съезжаются люди со всего света.

Вы в курсе, что лучше специалисты почти всегда находятся в центральных регионах и крупных городах? Причина этого очень простая - там больше возможностей профессионального роста, обширной практики, и что самое важное - общения с лучшими профессионалами в своем деле. Все это крайне способствует повышению мастерства докторов, ведь истинное мастерство передается от учителя к ученику. В регионах лишь иногда встречаются самородки и хорошие врачи.



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> пока от Питера до Сочи доедешь все вернется.


 
Самолет туда летит чуть больше часа. Никакой тряски и лишнего дискомфорта. Билет стоит немного дороже железнодоржного. Поэтому я думаю, что это отговорки все.



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Или туда жить переезжать?))..


 
Татьяна, Вы хотите продолжать мучаться и делать вид, что живете, или Вы хотите жить на качественном уровне, на 100% и иметь здоровое, сильное тело?

Вы хотите полноценно двигаться, вести активный образ жизни, иметь сильную и здоровую шею? Или вам нравится страдать и болеть?

Если кто-то ХОЧЕТ, то он ВСЕГДА находит возможности, а если он делает вид, что "хочет", то находит вечно оправдания и остается в бедах.

Вы в курсе, что некоторые люди со ротационным подвывихом атланта 30 лет и более мучаются с этим недугом, живут с болью, запускают свою болезнь до полной хроники, а потом их продолжительность жизни существенно сокращается? Хотите как они?

Если нет, то начинайте искать, рыть, пробовать, идти к результату самыми эффективными способами.



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> И все же самодисцмплина, физические нагрузки, правильная жизнь - лучшие помощники.
> Еще раз спасибо.


 

Таня, они не поставят Ваш атлант на место. Также как Вы не поставите сами себе пломбу на больной зуб. Если есть родовая травма и было смещение Атланта, а затем оно было усилено через неправильное обращение с телом, то Вам нужен специалист, который грамотно вернет Атлант в его естественное положение, а потом поможет Вам закрепить результат. Вам в любом случае потребуются другие люди, чтобы помочь Вам решить эту ситуацию.


Добавлено: Aug 5, 2013 5:45 PM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И есть данные где проведено сравнение мануальной терапии и остеопатии, или это просто ваше мнение?


 

Здравствуйте, Доктор!

Это мое мнение, основанное на обширном опыте получения как одних услуг, так и других.

Мануальная терапия - отличная вещь для ситуаций, связанных с травмами, где что-то поднял не так и выскачило или вывихнул что-то. Но совершенно бесполезная вещь для сложных и хронических заболеваний с неоднозначной этимологией.

Остеопатия - отличная вещь для мягкого ненасильственного решения намного более широкого спектра проблем, а также для работы именно с причинами заболеваний.

Сравнивать их не вижу уместным, потому что они очень разные.

Из своего опыта скажу только следующее.

Сколько ходил к мануальщикам (причем мэтрам), столько они мне вправляли, а потом через некоторое время все возвращалось обязательно в исходное нездоровое положение. И ничего удивительного в этом нету, потому что никакой маниуальный терапевт не изменит человеку мышечные шаблоны, не усилит дистрофированные связки, не способные удерживать позвоночник в его здоровом состоянии.

А остеопаты именно работают с мышцами и связками, с мышечными шаблонами, с поведением. Один из исходных постулатов остеопатии, что человек это единая взаимосвязанная экосистема, в которой воздействовать на проявление бесполезно, потому что оно всегда следствие от истинной причины. Эту причину сначала важно обнаружить, локализовать, точно убедиться что это она, а потом уже работая с ней смотреть, как это проявляется на следствиях.

Мануальщики к сожалению так не делают. Они сразу берутся за проявленную проблему и пытаются слишком все упростить, воздействуя грубыми рычажными методами на проявление проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2013)

То есть это ваше мнение.
На это есть ваше право


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (6 Авг 2013)

Кстати, Татьяна!

Насчет AtlasPROfilax, который вы якобы проходили...

В России только 2 сертифицированных специалиста по методу AtlasPROfilax. Вот ссылка на швейцарский каталог сертифицированных специалистов, которые имеют право предоставлять эту процедуру - http://www.atlasprofilax.ch/index.php?id=4&L=1 (выберите регион Russia).

Оба специалиста находятся в Санкт-Петербурге, и насколько, я узнавал - туры по стране не организовывают. Поэтому то, что Вам проводили, это скорее всего какие-то самозванцы, за качество результата которых ничего нельзя сказать.
Добавлено: Aug 6, 2013 3:56 AM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть это ваше мнение.
> На это есть ваше право




Да, доктор, это мое мнение, основанное на моем опыте и понимании вопроса, как впрочем и любое другое мнение, высказанное на этом форуме  Здесь все лишь делятся своими субъективными точками зрения и никто не может претендовать на гарантированную истинность своих высказываний.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (6 Авг 2013)

Анатолий, добрый день! По последнему Вашему высказыванию - так представьте себе Виталий Катаев именно сертифицированный специалист. Или человек, назвавшийся его именем.  Я же к нему в Питер приезжала через месяц на проверку. Он признал, что атлант на место не встал. Предложил понаблюдать и пройти повторно бесплатно. Но я поставила точку в самоистязаниях! Еще раз - утром или вечером бег, гимнастика, больше позитива))) Да, шея болит, все изменилось. 
Я действительно вначале хотела хоть на луну поехать, чтобы исправить это на раз-два. Но потом-то я поняла, что это моментально не изменить. Как это приходило в такое состояние годами, так и восстановление будет не скорым. Именно поэтому не нахожу возможным искать истину далее города, где живу. Не найду, чтож, так и будет. 
Мне нравится Ваше мнение по поводу мануальной терапии, я сама пришла к нему послеи года мытарств. Но решают ли проблему остеопаты?.. Не знаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2013)

Все правильно.
Особенно если знать всю подноготную подковерной  борьбы остеопатского начальства с мануальным.
Наше начальство старое, немощьное, бизнес задачи не ставит.
У остеопатов молодое и красивое женское лицо. 
Правда пока еще не пробили остеопатию как медицинскую специальность и не имееют лицензий, а если имеют, то лицензию по мануальной терапии, но это дело будущего, вот и приказ о топ, что на мануального терапевта могут учиться врачи всех специальностей, а не неврологи и травматологи.
А про атлант, тут ведь все просто, если проявления функциоальные, то неважно как они будут устранены, поскольку они временные, сложнее это потом удержать 
А если блок патологический, то устраняя будет только хуже 
Остальное, рассуждения и эмоции.
Нет сравнительного анализа того что лучше, и не будет.
Все решат деньги, которые врачи платят ща обучение.
Вот кто победит в этой борьбе, тот и лучший (но в борьбе за деньги, а не за здоровье пациента).

Вот пациент пишет что ему  хорошо, а вы пытаетесь убедить его что она не права и все в своей жизни сделала неправильно 
Да молодец она, и все тут!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (6 Авг 2013)

Спасибо. Но ведь, действительно жила ведь я с этим вывихом всю жизнь и хорошо жила!!.. Возможно, причина быстрого истощения кроется в нем. Модет быть! Но это не доказано. Может в многочисленных падениях на спину в моей спортивной жизни, коих было не мало. Помню профессор в институте говарил нам- спорт такая зараза, если начали тяните и дальше, нельзя останавливаться, сдохните. А я останавилась. И понеслось!.. 
Вобщем, не верю больше, что все можно изменить чужими руками. 
Спасибо за подлержку.


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (7 Авг 2013)

Татьяна, несколько тезисов в ответ вам:

1. "По вере вашей дано вам будет" (Библия). Если вы верите, что вам не смогут помочь, то с чего быть иначе? Так и будет.

2. Изобретатель Эдисон потерпел несколько сот неудач прежде, чем изобрел лампочку.

3. Возможностей неограниченное количество, все ограничения вы сами себе устанавливаете в голове и делаете их реальными.

Далее, вы сами описали, что ваш подвывих возник в результате неправильно исполненной стойки на голове или кувырка. То есть было механическое воздействие и смешение Атланта из его исходного предыдущего положения.

Вероятность того, что смещенное механически, само вернется в исходное правильное положение примерно такая же, как вероятность того, что ребенок тряся хаотично сломанную сложную игрушку ее починит.

Возможно, вам дана ваша проблема как раз для того, чтобы вы изменились в жизни и начали более осознанно, разумно и более смело смотреть на жизнь, видя больше ее возможностей, чем вы видите сейчас, замкнув себя в свои страхи в Сочи. ИМХО.
Добавлено: Aug 7, 2013 5:41 PM
несколько уместных мудрых цитат:

"Любая проблема – это всегда решение, повернувшееся к тебе спиной" © Хулио Кортасар.

"Вы никогда не сумеете решить возникшую проблему, если сохраните то же мышление и тот же подход, который привёл вас к этой проблеме" © Альберт Эйнштейн


----------



## Татьяна 12 (7 Авг 2013)

Добрый вечер!
1. И ведь долго верила... Я просила и ждала помощи от специалистов. Я перекладывала свою ответственность на них. До тех пор пока - в один день мне не захотелось все Это закончить уже самой, раз и навсегда. Муж меня остановил. Через месяц не стало его. Продолжать? И моей проблемы как не стало - все показалось незначительным. И поверила в себя.
2. Достаточно. Взрывать своими слабостями мозг себе и другим.
3. Именно. Поверьте что вы здоровы и станете таковым.
Посвятить свою жизнь лечению я не хотела. У меня была возможность. Сейчас нет. Я верю в свою исключительность и точка.
Добавлено: Aug 7, 2013 6:03 PM
Я читала много писем несчастных людей о панических атаках, о спазмах в горле, о головокружениях, слабости и тд и тп.. Я сама это прошла. Все мы хотели, чтобы волшебник в белом халате щелкнул пальцами и все вернулось на место. Нет! Так не бывает. Мне говорили - порог прочности. Я не слышала. Не хотела. Я же молода!... Где мои 17 лет?!.. Так вот - все эти люди боятся поверить в себя. Никогда никто не избавит вас от слабости и паники, от спазма и удушия, это не связано ни с атлантом ни с мышцами. Это в голове!! Верьте мне. Когда это все поймут, тогда и начнут сове намерение воплощать в жизнь. Не киснуть, а танцевать. И я не отчаялась, вы меня не услышали. Я просто захотела поверить в себя. А не искать всю жизнь волшебника. Он уже был, он и говорил про веру в себя.


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (7 Авг 2013)

Таня,

Есть лишь 2 состояния:

1. Вам становится лучше и лучше. Вы выздоравливаете и идете к исцелению.

2. Вам становится хуже и хуже. Проблема не уменьшается, становится хранической, а потом переходит в смертельный недуг.

Спросите себя честно - за последний год насколько вы продвинулись к ощущениям легкости и покоя в шейном отделе.

Если вам все лучше и лучше, есть хорошая положительная динамика выздоровления, то тогда вам не нужно искать специалистов. Продолжайте применять методы, приближающие вас к полному исцелению.

Если у вас хроническое состояние и периодически вы уже давно мучаетесь с шеей и никак не удается добиться хорошей динамики выздоровления и закрепления результата, то тогда перестаньте себя обманывать и заниматься самогипнозом "у меня все будет хорошо". Тогда Вы топчетесь на месте с постоянной медленной динамикой вниз.

Чтобы вы знали - при проблемах с позвоночником и тем более с шеей - бег, как и любые другие компрессионные нагрузки на позвоночник строго противопоказаны. Тем более, если проблема с Атлантом, то надо совсемсебя не любить, чтобы себя каждый день бить в слабое место бегом. Есть масса других способов безопасно нагрузить тело.
Добавлено: Aug 7, 2013 7:41 PM
Из 100% врачей где-то 5% хорошие и опытные профессионалы. 1% из 5% врачей настоящие мастера, которые могут вам точно помочь. Если искать по отзывам и сарафанному радио, то вы постепенно выйдите на мастера. Кто ищет выход разумно, а не пытается как муха пробить головой стекло, тот находит.

Мне думается, что вы просто испуганы и уже отчаялись искать выход, заменив поиск на поддерживающие кое-как ритуалы


----------



## Татьяна 12 (8 Авг 2013)

Все-так, очень признательна Вам за внимание к моей проблеме.
По порядку. Да, проблема стала хронической. И скорее всего очень и очень давно. Просто по ряду причин мне было не до того, чтобы прислушиваться к себе- рябит в глазах - ерунда, экстрасистолы по вечерам - даже не замечаем! Почти обмороки- низкое давление- диета. Итак, все было давно. Но когда это давно перешло к своему апогею, тут меня и накрыло! И психика, тоже уже не в лучшем состоянии после ряда причин, также двла сбой. 
Мне стало лучше - то есть умею с этим справляться. За последний год мне было несколько не до слабостей, чтобы циклилась на себе. Увы, не до этого было. Но - странно, когда больше не на кого положиться ты все можешь сама!((  Раньше на мрт одна съездить не могла -шея болит, в глазах рябит и тд. Сейчас беру машину в Милане и качу по всей Южной Европе. Уж не говорю про Сочи. Раньше, ах, спасите, паника. Сейчас - громче врублю Ногано. И при том, что раньше все симптомы были! И я по-настоящему боялась происходящего. Просто когда пришло время мобилизации организма, он включился и забыл про несущественное!! 
Что касается бега.  Моя беговая дорожка специально предназначена для людей с проблемами позвоночника. Но это не все - мои кроссовки со специальным протектором для аммортизации. Все это не смешно - как раз бег по асфальту или другой твердой поверхности и приводит к повреждениям, про которые вы говорите. Но не мой бег! 
Далее - чем выше нагрузки, тем лучше я себя чувствую, но не перегибаю палку. Все стараюсь делать в  меру.
Я не боюсь. Попробуйте меня испугать. 
Просто я поняла, что сейчас медицина переживает свою смерть. А мы, люди, не должны ей доверять. Потому что хотим жить.
У меня нет ритуалов- мой бег - это кардионагрузка. Гимнастика - тренировка гибкости и подвижности. Круговая тренировка - сила и мышцы. Медитация - психика. Посадите своих пациентов с проблемами шеи в медитацию - 99% через неделю забудет за чем пришли. 
Вы думаете все это я придумала? Нет, прохожу свой опыт. И мой опыт говорит мне - беги от врачей!!)) 
PS. Никого не хотела обидеть!!!


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (8 Авг 2013)

Если вам попалось несколько плохих врачей. Даже, если вам попались 9 неумех из 10, то это не означает, что все врачи плохие. Это значит, что вы пока не научились находить своего человека, своего врача. Находить специалистов, находить зерна среди плевел, находить хороших среди плохих - это искусство, которое легко не дается и всегда постигается через ошибки. 

Вы Татьяна просто уже боитесь врачей, Вы боитесь экспериментировать и идти через трудности к цели, Вы обожглись и теперь приняли решение вообще никому не доверять себя, двигаться самостоятельно, быть одним войном в поле.

Волков бояться - в лес не ходить. 

У вашего тела есть заноза в виде определенной биомеханической проблемы. Да,,вы можете плстоянно накачивать тело силой через упражнения и ментальный настрой. Это вам даст силы еще долго тянуть. Но, пока занозу не вытащите из себя,до тех пор качества и былой естественности жизни не будет. В какой-то момент силы сопротивляться закончатся и сдадите себя болезни. 

Вы сейчас пытаетесь победить силой болезнь вместо того, чтобы ее хорошо изучить, глубоко понять и найти лучший метод решения. Вместо поиска двери вы бьетесь головой в стену. Рано или поздно силы закончатся. Поэтому пока еще есть запас прочности начинайте искать что не так, а потом любой метод, который конкретно будет работать с причиной, а не просто поднимать общий тонус организма.

 У вас в теле сейчас отравленная стрела. Выньте ее сами или найдите того, кто вам ее грамотно вынет, а не медитируйте и бегайте со стрелой в шее.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (8 Авг 2013)

Спасибо. Я не хочу тратить и без того короткую жизнь на поиски неизвестно чего. И на лечение. Надо жить. А не по врачам бегать.


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (8 Авг 2013)

Да, именно жить, свободно дышать, а не делать вид, что живете.

Жизнь - это ее качество.

Я занимаюсь духовными практиками долгие 16 лет, прошел через многие испытания. И уж поверьте, что качество жизни возвращалось и подымалось там, где был поиск лучшего решения, поиск новых людей, которые были мудрее и опытнее меня в теме моих проблем. Именно через общение и взаимодействие с более оаытными и мудрыми людьми всегда шел рост и выход на новые уровни возможностей и качества.

Только открытые к новому системы развиваются и добиваются успешных результатов. Замкнутось в проблемах никого еще не приводила к выходу из них.

Похоже пришло время вспомнить еще одну цитату:

"Никогда не стоит никому ничего объяснять. Тот, кто не хочет слушать, не услышит и не поверит, а тот, кто верит и понимает, не нуждается в объяснениях."

Больше вас не трогаю. Жизнь она лучший учитель.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (8 Авг 2013)

Я благодарна Вам за столько времени потраченное на меня. Я отказываюсь по вполне мотивированным причинам:1. не хочу окружать себя больными людьми, которые также, как заблудшие овцы ищут выход. Слушать их впечатления от тех или иных врачей. Так можно всю жизнь потратить.
2. Врач или должен быть профессионалом или пусть не будет вовсе. При ситуации в стране - их нет. Как впрочем и большинства других специалистов. Увы.
3. Не хочу ставить себя больше в зависимость от другого человека.
Я искала год назад , это было более чем актуально. Сейчас у меня другие приоритеты.
Еще раз спасибо.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (8 Авг 2013)

Ошибок много в орфографии, писала на солнце, ничего не видно, извините безграмотную!!))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2013)

> Похоже пришло время вспомнить еще одну цитату:
> 
> "Никогда не стоит никому ничего объяснять. Тот, кто не хочет слушать, не услышит и не поверит, а тот, кто верит и понимает, не нуждается в объяснениях."
> 
> Больше вас не трогаю. Жизнь она лучший учитель


Не хотел вмешиваться больше, но не утерпел.
Врач никогда бы так не сказал.
Не стал бы формировать у пациенки чувство вины за не сделанные процедуры.
Типа, если будешь мучиться, то сама виновата, не послушалась меня.
Не стал бы именно потому как не может врач заранее на 100% сказать:
-Приди и я тебя излечу.
Не может по определению, поскольку в медицине не бывает заранее запрограмированного 100% результата.
Так может и правильно остеопатов не относят к врачам и не лицензируют их?
Никогда ничего не имел против остеопатии - один из видов мануального воздействия с выраженным психоэмоциональным воздействием на пациента, потому как видел в этом воздействии положительное влияние. Миллионы людей требуют не "крутить" им шею, а просто подержаться за голову и поговорить, чтобы поверить и выздороветь.

А тут наоборот, додавливаете до фиксации в уме:
-Вот помрешь, сама виновата.

Да она, Вас переживет!
Прости меня Бог и дай ей!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (8 Авг 2013)

Спасибо, доктор.
PS. Я не лучший пациент для запугивания сейчас. Да, мне есть для кого и для чего жить. Но, заглянув на ту сторону, ты больше не боишься.


----------



## AIR (9 Авг 2013)

> Вы думаете все это я придумала? Нет, прохожу свой опыт. И мой опыт говорит мне - беги от врачей!!))


Наконец то дошло... Это и говорит о том , что проблема и имеет в бОльшей степени именно психоэмоциональный характер...


----------



## Татьяна 12 (9 Авг 2013)

Да, как это не дико казалось вначале...


----------



## AIR (9 Авг 2013)

> Да, как это не дико казалось вначале...


Подобная проблема встречается чаще у худеньких, очень подвижных ( иногда правда и не очень подвижных ) и эмоциональных девушек с живо реагирующей нервной системой... Конечно, анатомическая проблема имеется, но в очень большой степени наслаивается эмоциональный фон..


----------



## Татьяна 12 (9 Авг 2013)

И вам, доктор спасибо! Я пусть не совсем худенькая, на мой взгляд, девушка, но эмоционаааая!! Вобщем, надо сначала мозги на место поставить!!


----------



## Тимми (10 Авг 2013)

abelar написал(а):


> Если впрямую отвечать на вопрос темы: "*подвывих атланта. Как вправить?*",
> Смотрим фильм как это делается доктором Х.Веллером


Доктор, а можете посоветовать в Москве специалиста, который такой техникой владеет ?


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (11 Авг 2013)

Татьяна, в любом случае тело так устроено, что оно нам само скажет в какой-то момент через боль и ее порог, нужно ли обращаться к специалистам или можно продолжать заниматься самолечением. Когда наше самолечение очень долго не дает результатов и положительной динамики, то рано или поздно такое положение вещей вынудит нас искать какое-то внешнее решение, снова довериться людям и найти помощь. Главное, чтобы из-за запущенности и дегенеративных изменений поздно не было.
Добавлено: Aug 11, 2013 3:45 AM
Если поискать по интернету, то можно нарыть сотни положительных отзывов о том или ином успешном решении проблем со здоровьем, в т.ч. с шеей, благодаря умелой работе врача. Таким образом сказать, что хороших врачей нет и найти решение невозможно - это самообман. Факты и статистики говорят о другом.

Говорить, что все врачи должны быть хорошими - это просто максимализм и наивность. С той же эффективностью можно заявлять, что все учителя должны быть хорошими. Да должны! Но жизнь далека от идеалов и не зря, потому что иначе бы она. нас не развивала бы. Находить своих людей - одна из задач в жизни.
Добавлено: Aug 11, 2013 4:03 AM


AIR написал(а):


> Подобная проблема встречается чаще у худеньких, очень подвижных ( иногда правда и не очень подвижных ) и эмоциональных девушек с живо реагирующей нервной системой... Конечно, анатомическая проблема имеется, но в очень большой степени наслаивается эмоциональный фон..



Попробуйте не реагировать эмоционально на постоянную физическую боль. Посмотрим, как это у вас получится 

Вообще, лично у меня врачи, которые начинают что-то обуславливать "нервами" и "эмоциями" у меня всегда вызывали недоверие, т.к. это попытка свести сложную комплексную проблему и ее истинные причины к простому обобщению. Мастер своего дела ищет причину, точно локализует где она именно, а потом с ней работает, а не говорит "это мол у вас потому, что вы худенькая, впечатлительная, нервная" и др. чепуху.

Я считаю, что перед тем, как переводить проблему в психоэмоциональную область, сначала нужно убедиться, что проблема точно не решается физиологически. Для этого проблему важно умело исправить на уровне тела, звфиксировать улучшение, а затем отсутствие закрепления результата в динамике. Тогда мы видим, что проблема вне физики и ее воссоздает психика.

В случае с Татьяной, она так и не добилась значительных и зафиксированных улучшений, которые просто далее не закреплялись и возвращались. Поэтому я ей и сказал, что рано она опустила руки насчет внешней помощи. Да и психологическую помощь могут оказать мастера своего дела намного лучше, чем ее самогипноз.

Недаром существует традиция учителей и учеников. Чтобы ученик не наделал дел (непоправимых ошибок) ему нужен ментор, наставник, ведущий его оптимальным путем к результату. Отношения пациента и врача должны быть такими же, где врач несет соответственность за результат пациента.


----------



## AIR (11 Авг 2013)

> Попробуйте не реагировать эмоционально на постоянную физическую боль. Посмотрим, как это у вас получится
> 
> Вообще, лично у меня врачи, которые начинают что-то обуславливать "нервами" и "эмоциями" у меня всегда вызывали недоверие, т.к. это попытка свести сложную комплексную проблему и ее истинные причины к простому обобщению. Мастер своего дела ищет причину, точно локализует где она именно, а потом с ней работает, а не говорит "это мол у вас потому, что вы худенькая, впечатлительная, нервная" и др. чепуху.


Вот ещё ,,птица говорун,,....


----------



## марафа (11 Авг 2013)

""""""Мастер своего дела ищет причину, точно локализует где она именно, а потом с ней работает,
"""""""проблему важно умело исправить на уровне тела, звфиксировать улучшение.
"""""""Отношения пациента и врача должны быть такими же, где врач несет соответственность за результат пациента.

Какие замечательные слова.. Как кстати сказаны... Ведь именно на этом сайте многие из нас нашли таких докторов.


----------



## Татьяна 12 (11 Авг 2013)

Я все же хотела уточнить, вот так напрямик и спросить - Вы, Анталий Абрамович, свои услуги предлагаете? 
Ваши советы просты и понятны. Но Вы что же думаете я не искала?! И не пробовала? Половине Краснодарского края взорвала головной мозг, используя связи, деньги и просто симпатии!! Ни-че-го!! Воспользовалась услугами сертифицированного врача из Питера. И тааак много положительных отзывов! И тоже - ни-че-го!! И лишь простые способы самоконтроля и дисциплины дают результат!! Да, со мной что-то произошло, и тут я полезла изучать свой организм!! Такооого накопали! Как жила?) 
К психоэмоциональной проблеме- еще раз повторяю, усыштье меня, пожалуйста: начиная с апреля 11 года и до сентября 12, я вошла в проблему, была слабой, растерянной и в поиске помощи. Я была уверена, что помощь есть и стоит лишь найти врача, уж он-то мне поможет!!! Ну нет, не срабатывало! Я все так же была слабой и угасала!! И вот, в один день моя жизнь меняется, просто начинается новая, там где я сталкиваюсь с реальными проблемами. позвольтете без уточнений. И где мой подвывих??! Мне не до него..! Мой организм мобилизован. У меня нет права на слабость. Улучшение пришло на раз-два. 
Не знаю, может быть, когда закончится год, когда, говорят, пройдет время, вернется моя природная эмоциональность или что там еще. И возможно, я опять дам волю тому ненужному, что толкает нас искать помощи во не, а не силы в себе!!!


----------



## Татьяна 12 (11 Авг 2013)

марафа написал(а):


> """"""Мастер своего дела ищет причину, точно локализует где она именно, а потом с ней работает,
> """""""проблему важно умело исправить на уровне тела, звфиксировать улучшение.
> """""""Отношения пациента и врача должны быть такими же, где врач несет соответственность за результат пациента.
> 
> Какие замечательные слова.. Как кстати сказаны... Ведь именно на этом сайте многие из нас нашли таких докторов.




Прекрасные слова. Но - слова. За два года я прошла через руки нескольких мануальных терапевтов, двух остеопатов, одного ... очень модное сейчас напрвление, не могу вспомнить как это... Кине... Честно, не помню!)) и что же?! ))) все пожимают плечами - вроде должно помочь! Не помогает? Тогда ищите психотерапевта! Все пришли к одному мнению! Один из них сразу сказал- не тратьте время и деньги, по снимкам видно, что проблема минимальна и не может вызвать такую реакцию. Она в вас. И никто из них не взял ответственность за отсутствие результата - потому что результата и не могло быть. И все с энтузиазмом брали деньги, все верно, ведь это рабочее время, трата усилий и энергии. Но впустую. 
Так зачем опять возвращаться к этому??..


----------



## Тимми (13 Авг 2013)

Татьяна, как необычно, но я так понял что наши случаи очень похожи. Я тоже проходил процедуру атласпрофилакс в Москве, и после нее буквально летал, но вот на следующий день уже проснулся перекошенный , то есть видимо мой подвывих усугубился после этой манипуляции . Мое предположение таково, что процедура атласпрофилакс не предусматривает случай людей с аномалией Киммерле ( у меня она тоже имеется в наличие ) , и именно из за нее процедура как говориться не действует, более того , возможно что эти же лишние наросты способствуют травмотизации мышечно -связочного аппарата в районе между черепом и атлантом, потому что воздействие этим прибором, который похож на отбойный молоток , во время процедуры происходит именно на эту область шеи, не знаю как у вас, но у меня например процедура болезненно очень проходила , еле вытерпел . Еще одно мое предположение - что аномалия Киммерле -это показатель застарелости травмы( организм таким образом приспосабливается к травме ) которая чаще всего судя по работам Ратнера происходит из за того , что у нас в стране крайне неправильно роды принимают ( способом на ладошку) и сворачивают людям шею образно выражаясь, отсюда вам и врожденное нарушение осанки, ДЦП , и прочие ужасные болезни нервной системы , а нервная система вообще все органы контролирует, кричать о найденной панацеи конечно я не берусь,я не врач все таки, но мне кажется в основе большенства заболеваний лежит нарушение кровообращения или сбой работы органов из за нарушения нервно - импульсной передачи сигналов от мозга к органам, но наши уважаемые доктора к сожалению обучены в мединститутах, которые строятся и инвестируются на выручку с продажи фармацевтических препаратов , поэтому об этой проблеме они либо не знают, либо умалчивают , ведь никому не хочется работы лишаться , но и винить их за это конечно же нельзя, ведь все мы - одно целое одной и той же лицемерной системы  . И симптомы у нас очень схожие, не удивлюсь,если вам с детва ставили диагноз ВСД , а так же вы пару раз в жизни в душном помещении падали в обморок, ну или испытывали похожее состояние . В интернете я перерыл кучу информации, но как выясняется , застареллость травмы требует довольно длительного процесса восстановления и как правило, за одну манипуляцию изменить что то координально вряд ли получиться . Но работы ратнера уже приняли в сибири , поэтому там в некоторых городах восстанавливают подвижность верхнешейного отдела . Рекомендовать что то я не могу, я все таки не врач, но я нашел 2 способа коррекции застареллого подвывиха, возможно вам это будет интересно .
1) Функциональный воротник из города томска : www.orthohelp.tom.ru
В статьях можете почитать исследования доктора на эту тему.
Судя по словам создателя данной конструкции , он ссылался на способ вправления острого ротационного подвывиха - вытяжение с помощью петли Глиссона. Но по его мнению, застарелость процесса как правило требует более мягкого и более длительного по времени вытяжении, для этих целей им и был разработан данный воротник.
2) Я нашел интересный патент професcора СССР, дмн , Юхновой Ольги Михайловны.
http://www.findpatent.ru/patent/93/936894.html
К сожалению сейчас она проживает в Германии на пмж, и следов о ее работах во второй городской поликлинике города Тюмени , не осталось . Возможно конечно на кафедре института где она работала что то знают о ее работах


НО!В некоторых случаях, так как организм приспосабливался годами к травме, результат может быть непредсказуем, потому что могут возникать компенсаторные изменения в позвоночнике , поэтому прежде чем делать что то со своей шеей, и это правильно, проконсультируйтесь с хорошим специалистом, а лучше всего тоже с профессором и д.м.н , потому что по моему личному опыту, идти надо именно к ним.
А иногда достаточно будет , как говорил доктор Ступин в этой теме, просто восстановить кровообращение и вернуть атланто-аксиальному сочлению подвижность и спокойно жить, забыв об этой проблеме раз и навсегда .


----------



## Татьяна 12 (13 Авг 2013)

Ну да, обморок это привычная такая ситуация!!!


----------



## Тимми (13 Авг 2013)

Ошибся патентом Юхновой, вот правильный http://www.findpatent.ru/patent/99/997664.html


----------



## Анатолий Абрамович (15 Авг 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Вот ещё ,,птица говорун,,....


 

Какой мощняцкий ответ! Я поражен глубиной Вашей мысли и размахом ее разумности.

А какова метафора!? Наверное Вы долго перебирали в уме детские мульфильмы?

Доктор Вы настоящий мудрец! Сила Вашего аргумента и Ваших достоинств снизошла на меня рогом изобилия 
Добавлено: Aug 15, 2013 4:55 PM


Тимми написал(а):


> Ошибся патентом Юхновой, вот правильный http://www.findpatent.ru/patent/99/997664.html


 

Привет, Тимми!

1. Ссылка www.orthohelp.tom.ru не работает у меня. Если можешь дай корректную.

2. Что касаемо Atlasprofilaх, то я до сих пор не могу понять как именно работает этот метод. Дело в том, что мне неизветно, как можно сломать мышечный шаблон, дистрофические или спазмические изменения, формировавшуюся годами длинну мышц, удерживающих Атлант в кривом положении, за одну процедуру.

Я понимаю, что вот буквально недавно был этот ротационный подвывих. И буквально в течение 2-4 недель, ну ладно пусть в течении 2 месяцев, мы убираем эту проблему процедурой. Тогда возвращение в естественное положение Атланта имеет право на закрепление. А если это родовая травма и мы один раз поработали с окаменевшими и зафиксированными за годы мышцами, то как мы можем получить вообще стабильный результат? Как Вы, к примеру, это себе можете представить?


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2013)

> снизошла на меня рогом изобилия


Нет уж, батенька, в Ваших рогах Вы сами виноваты!. Я здесь совершенно ни при чём!.


----------



## klyuha (16 Авг 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Нет уж, батенька, в Ваших рогах Вы сами виноваты!. Я здесь совершенно ни при чём!.


)))))))


----------



## Тимми (19 Авг 2013)

А по поводу процедуры-на первой консультации вам показывают красивый ролик про анатомию верхнешейного отдела, но проблема в том, что в этом видеоролике не показаны те самые мышцы и связки, которые держат атлант, там лишь костная система участвует в анимации, поэтому непросвященному среднестатистическому человеку вроде меня и в голову не придет подумать о тех самых дистрофических изменениях. К тому же речь там идет о небольших смещениях, а мышцы как известно неплохо растягиваться умеют , поэтому на первый взгляд и показался правдоподобным тот факт, что смещение возможно устранить за одну коррекцию. Да и представление о работе человеческого тела у них несколько отличается от общепринятого медициной. У нас медицина утверждает, что мышцы -какая то умная субстанция , которая обладает даже своей памятью , благодаря которой все позвонки на своем месте и сохраняются . А теория " секты" атланто культа гласит, что все в нашем организме контролирует наш главный центр управления -мозг, и той самой памятью мышечной так же управлет он. И что в мозге есть вестибулярный аппарат, функция которого напоминает гироскоп, задачей которого является правильное (вертикальное) удержание положения головы в нашем трехмерном пространстве, но так как из-за подвывиха нарушается баланс шейного отдела и головы ,мозг посылает на мышцы что то наподобие электрического тока , тем самым вызывая сокращение или спазм ( похожая ситуация возникает при воздействии электрической физиотерапии, наверняка во время подобных процедур многие чувствовали как под воздействием тока происходит сокращение мышц). Происходит укорочение или удлинение нужных мышц ,которые фиксируют позвонки и формируют физиологические изгибы,и таким образом этот центр начинает искривлять позвоночник создавая тем самым компенсацию смещения атланта .Развивается компенсаторный сколиоз, кифоз, выпрямленный лордоз , а уже такое нарушение биомеханики запускает целый ряд патологии позвоночника, начиная от тригерных уплотнений(которые кстати возникают как раз из за асимметричной нагрузки на мышцы) и заканчивая грыжами и спондилолистезом.Но опять же, по их мнению все эти изменения обратимы, так как мышцы обладают сверхэластичностью (по крайне мере у молодых особей человеков)  то после устранения подвывиха мозг перестанет воздействовать на мышцы которые он использовал для компенсации (спазмируя их и уплотня) ,биомеханика со временем нормализуется, и под воздействием силы притяжения земли, во время движения тела произойдет самостоятельная
закачка и развитие ослабших или даже атрофированных мышц, а те которые работали неправильно и перенапрягались, начнут работать правильно и со временем уплотнения в мышцах исчезут.Эта теория показалась мне правдоподобной, поэтому я купился скажем так)


----------



## Тимми (19 Авг 2013)

Анатолий Абрамович написал(а):


> Какой мощняцкий ответ! Я поражен глубиной Вашей мысли и размахом ее разумности.
> 
> А какова метафора!? Наверное Вы долго перебирали в уме детские мульфильмы?
> 
> ...


 


Вот правильная ссылка ortohelp.tom.ru
Добавлено: Aug 19, 2013 8:10 AM
Так же могу рассказать как проходит сама процедура . Пациент садится на стул, производиться тест с поворотами головы направо и налево ( при этом специалист захватывает трапецивидные мышцы, тем самым не позволяя им участвовать в поворотах. Затем укладывают на кушетку и делают стандартный тест с длинной ног с поворотами головы лежа . Все эти замеры они записывают себе в анкету и приступают непосредственно к процедуре . Пациент снова садится на стул, спина прямая. Специалист берет в одну руку вот такой прибор 



 а другой рукой обхватывает голову пациенту , прижимая затылочную часть головы к своей груди , и начинает воздействие тем прибором на мышцы шеи в районе затылка ( примерно как раз там где располагается атлант), сначала на на левую часть мышц, затем на правую. Процедура длится минут 5. Затем прибор отключают, и делают те же мануальные тесты с поворотами головы и длинной ног что и до процедуры . И если голова вертится в правую и левую сторону одинаково - процедура закончена , с вас берут 12т рублей ( хотя по всей европе коррекция методом атласпрофилакс стоит 200евро) , но не суть , видимо у нас страна особенная и в ней уже принято ценник на треть повышать , и провожают улыбаясь вас до двери )  Художник я так себе, но как проходит процедура я нарисовал, фотка прилагается .


----------



## Тимми (22 Авг 2013)

А полностью мои сомнения ушли, когда я нашел исследования амереканских мануальных терапевтов. Они провели следующий эксперимент.В течении 6-10 месяцев они делали пациентам коррекцию только верхнешейного отдела ( атланта и аксиса) и делали контрольные снимки всех отделов позвоночника. Во время наблюдений они обнаружили , что при коррекции только первых 2 шейных позвонков происходят те самые изменения во всем позвоночнике , изменяются изгибы, уходит сколиоз, нормализуется биомеханика. Вот видео фильм, составленный из нарезки снимков одних и тех же пациентов .


----------



## Сасенька (1 Дек 2013)

Так это же 10 месяцев надо корректировать, а не один день



Татьяна 12 написал(а):


> Подвывих вправо
> 
> Увидев сегодня что сейчас повывих ВЛево, перезвонила им. Они перепроверили, клянуться что влево!!! Как такое может быть?!))


Подвывих у вас в вправо. А вот аксис ушел компенсаторно влево


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2013)

Тимми написал(а):


> А полностью мои сомнения ушли, когда я нашел исследования амереканских мануальных терапевтов. Они провели следующий эксперимент.В течении 6-10 месяцев они делали пациентам коррекцию только верхнешейного отдела ( атланта и аксиса) и делали контрольные снимки всех отделов позвоночника. Во время наблюдений они обнаружили , что при коррекции только первых 2 шейных позвонков происходят те самые изменения во всем позвоночнике , изменяются изгибы, уходит сколиоз, нормализуется биомеханика. Вот видео фильм, составленный из нарезки снимков одних и тех же пациентов .


А есть ли на форуме специалисты, которые могут объяснить почему на видео изменений шейного отдела - меняется угол черепной коробки (правый верхний угол), череп становиться более плоским и затылочная кость приобретает форму острого угла?
Углы букв надписей на снимках,  меняются вместе с углом позвоночника?
Дефекты снимков повторяются от снимка к снимку?


----------

